# (شخصيتك من اسمك)لــجيرل و العجايبى



## girl_in_jesus (11 أكتوبر 2006)

إعرف شخصيتك الرومانسية من أول حرف من إسمك

فهل يبدأ أسمك بحرف(a): 

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك لست بالدرجة الأولي رومنسياً، ولكنك عملي إلي حد بعيد. ما تخطط له هو ما تناله ولكنك غير صبور. وكذلك فإنك لا تطير فرحاً بأي شخص يحاول أن يكون لطيف معك ويتودد إليك. 
بالنسبة إلي شخصيتك فإنك رزين الطبع ، جذاب ، مهذب ، متفتح ، لا تقفز إلي إستنتاجات عشوائية ،وأكثر من ذلك فلابد أن تشعر بالحماس من أقرانك أو شركائك حتي تستمر في علاقاتك معهم. 
وحتي تستمر في علاقاتك فأنت تحتاج إلي الحب وتحتاج بشدة إلي الإحساس بأنك مقدر من الطرف الأخر. ومن هنا فإن الإنجذاب العاطفي والحسي المتبادل مهم جداُ بالنسبة إليك. 
إختياراتك جيدة جداً ولا يؤدي إلا للمشاكل ولكنك بالرغم من كونك قنوع فأنك أناني. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (b)

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك تتمتع بشخصية رومانسية . تحب أن تتلقي الهدايا من الحبيب كتعبير عن حبه لك. كذلك فإنك تريد أن تكون مدلالً ولكنك ايضاً تعرف كيف تدلل حبيبك. 
خاص جداً في إستخدام تعبيراتك ومحدد جداً عندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب. 
صبور جدا حتي تحقق ماتتمناه . تستطيع التحكم في مشاعرك وأحاسيسك ورغاباتك. تحتاج إلي أحاسيس وخبرات جديدة دائماً. تمتلك القدرة علي خوض المغامرات. 


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (c)

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك إجتماعي وأنه من المهم لديك أن يتغلغل في حياتك علاقة عاطفية. تفتقد إلي علاقة حميمة وقرب الحبيب وتميل دائماً إلي جعل العلاقات العاطفية تأخد شكل جادي ورسمي. 
تنظر إلي حبيبك بأكثر من نظرة فهو الحبيب والرفيق والصديق. 
يعبر الحرف الأول من اسمك إلي أنك أيضاً حساس جداًَ تحتاج إلي شخص يحبك أو بالأحري يعشقك ، وإذا لم يحدث ذلك فأن لديك من الصبر ما يكفي حتي تحقق ذلك. خبير في التحكم في رغاباتك ويمكن ان تعيش سعيداً بدونها. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (d)

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مندفع المشاعر ، ففي اللحظة التي تضع شخصاً ما في مخيلتك ليكون حبيبك فإنك لا تتخلي عن هذه الرغبة بسهولة. 
وعلي الرغم من ذلك فإنك محب للآخرين مهتم بمشاكلهم. فلو وجدت أن شخصاً في أزمة فإن ذلك يضايقك فتحاول جاهداَ حل هذه المشكلة أو الأزمة . فأنت عطوف ، مخلص ، وحساس في علاقاتك العاطفية ، ولكن أحياناً يتحول الحب لديك إلي حب إمتلاك وغيرة . 
طبعك حاد جداً ، موهوب وتتميز بروح المداعبة. حين يحاول الأخرون التقرب منك فإنهم لاتستطيعون مقاومة ما يرونه بداخلك. متحرر في تصرفاتك لكن بوعي. ولكنك تغير من الآخرين وتفقد أعصابك. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (e)

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أن إحتياجك الأساسي هو أن تتحدث ويُستمع إليك ، فإذا الشخص الذي تواعده ليس بمستمع جيداً فلن تستطيع التواصل معه. فأنت تحتاج إلي صديق و رفيق اكثر منه حبيب. تكره التنافر والتمزق ولذلك فإنك تستمتع بالمناقشات الجادة حين بعد حين لإثارة المواضيع والأمور. 
التحدي مهم جداً لك. ولكن إذا سلمت فؤادك لشخص ما فإنك مخلص إلي أبعد الحدود. تهوي القراءة خاصةً قبل النوم. 
هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (f)

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مثالي وعاطفي ، تختار محبوبك بعناية تبحث عن أفضل شريك لحياتك يمكن أن تتعرف عليه. فحين تتعهده بحبك له فإنك مخلص جداً ، فأنت حساس وعاطفي ولكن بغير إعلان. وحين يأيل الأمر إلي العلن فأنت إستعراضي ، مسرف ، ومع ذلك شهم ، شجاع ، أنيق . فأنت خلفت للرومانسية. وأكثر ما تفضل مشاهدته هي المشاهد الرومانسية التراجيدية . تتمتع بصفة الكرم في حبك. 


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (g)

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنه من الصعب إرضائك تبحث عن الكمال داخل نفسك وداخل حبيبك. تستجيب إلي حبيب يعادلك في الفكر والعقلانية إن لم يكن يفوقك وفي نفس الوقت يعزز من ثقتك بنفسك. 
إنك حساس وتعرف كيف تصل إلي ذروة الأحساس والإثارة لأنك بطبعك مدقق وموسوس. نشيط للغاية ولا تحس بالإرهاق ولا بالتعب أبداً . بالنسبة لك واجباتك ومسئولياتك تحتل المكانة الأولي في حياتك فبل أي شئ أخر. ولهذا فقد يكون من الصعب عليك التقرب عاطفياً ممن حولك. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (h)

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي شخص يزيد إستمتاعك بالحياة و باللهو وفي كل شئ تبحث عنه. من صفاتك الكرم مع الحبيب الذي إلتزمت بوعدك له. فأنت محب ، حنون ، رقيق ، وقوي. مواهبك تعد في الواقع إستثمار لشريك حياتك . 
تميل إلي الحرص في كل تصرفاتك وكذلك حذر في علاقاتك حيث تؤمن بأنك لابد وأن تحافظ علي نفسك . وتتميز بأنك حبيب حساس وصبور. فأنت تتحمل وتصبر إلي أن يصبح كل شئ وفق هواك ورغبتك. تجاهد في ان تصل إلي الكمال ، صعب إرضائك ، وقوي في إعتناق مبادئك ومعتقداتك. 
لا تتأثر بمن حولك ، فلديك خلفياتك الخاصة بك. يعتمد عليك الآخرين دائماً للوقوف بجانبهم في الأزمات. أنت إنسان حالم شغوف بالحياة. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (i)

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج بشدة إلي أن تحب وتُحب وأن يقدر حبك من الطرف الأخر. تتمتع بالرفاهية والأحساس. 
تهوي التطلع والبحث. تبحث عن الحبيب الذي يعرف كيف يسعدك حسياً ومادياً ومعنوياً. مملول بطبعك تهوي التغيير وخوض التجارب الجديدة من حين لآخر. 
علاقاتك الرسمية لا تطيل في الغالب حيث أنك نوعاً ما غير ملتزم وذلك لأنك تضل غالباًَ طريقك. لا يعد الأخلاص من سماتك الواضحة إلا أنك مخلص. تهوي الأحاسيس المادية بشكل شره. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (j)

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك حُبيت من الله بكثير من الطاقة الجسدية. وعندما يتعلق الأمر بالخير فلا تجد من يوقفك. 
ولكنك لست دائماً تستغلها في الخيرفأنت تستطيع الرقص طوال الليل، تنساق وراء التحديات الجسدية من الأصدقاء بدون إدراك. 
وعلي الرغم من ذلك فأنت تحمل من الرومانسية الكثير والكثير في عقلك وقلبك. ناجح في عمل علاقات خارجية بسهولة. مثالي ولكن تفتقد الإيمان بالحب، ولذا فأنت بحاجة إلي أن تُسقي وتُرعي وتنشأ في الحب. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (k)

يرمز الحرف الأول من إسمك إلي أنك كتوم ، منطوي علي نفسك وخجول. جذاب جداً وحساس وعطوف، ولكنك لا تسمح لنفسك أن تكون هكذا إلا مع وجود أصدقائك المقربين إليك. عندما يتعلق الأمر بالشجاعة فأنت الخبير. تتمتع بعقلية تجارية تعرف أدق خدع التجارة يمكنك أن تلعب أي لعبة أو أي دور بإقتدارولكنك تأخذ حب حياتك بشكل جادي جداً. لاتعبث مع من حولك. عندك من الصبر ما يكفي لإنتظار شريك حياتك المناسب. كريم جداً وناكر لذاتك. طيب بطبيعتك وحلو المعاشرة و يمكن أن تكون صديق و رفيق ممتاز. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (l) 

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك رومانسي الطبع تنجذب إلي فتنة الحب وسحره. شريك حياتك هو ذو أهمية عظيمة لديك. لديك قاموس الحب الخاص بك وتقبل بالمغامرات الجديدة وتحب المجازفة . تحب في شريك حياتك أن يتمتع بقدر كبير من الذكاء العقلي وإلا ستجد أنه من الصعب عليك إستمرار العلاقة. تحتاج إلي الحب وتموت شوقاً لمعرفة هل حبك مقدر من الطرف الثاني أم لا ؟. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (m) 

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تبدو رومانسياً وخجول وكذلك متواضع. ولكننا نعرف أن المظاهر خداعة. فعندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فأنت ليس بمبتدئ ولكن فني خبيرو مخضرم. تصل إلي دراجات الحب القصوي بسهولة. لا تتطرق إلي المشاعر الحسية إلا بدافع من الحب. 
من طباعك نقد المحبوب بشدة لتصل إلي غايتك وهي الكمال في كلاكما. ولكنه ليس من السهل إيجاد شريك الحياة الذي تتطابق معه مواصفاتك. 
لديك صعوبة في التعبير عن نفسك وأيضا في التقرب من الأحباء. يتغلب عليك الطابع الأناني فتعتبر رأيك هو الصواب مهما كانت العواقب، مستحيل أن تعطي. رغبتك الأساسية هي الفوز مهما تكلف الأمر. غالباً ما تنسي الأصدقاء والعائلة وتعيش لللحظة. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف  

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك عاطفي وحساس وخيالي. عندما يكون هناك علاقة عاطفية في حياتك فأنت تنخرط فيها بشدة ، فلا شئ يستطيع إيقافك فليس هناك حدود أو موانع تعيقك. كل ما تتوق إليه وترغب فيه هو شخص متعادل معك في العاطفة وحساس. تؤمن تماماً بالحرية. مستعد لتجربة أي شئ وكل شئ فمخزونك من الطاقة لا ينضب. تريد أن تكون مدلل ولكنك في الوقت نفسه تعرف كيف تدلل حبيبك. تمتع محبوبك بحنان الأم ورعايتها. غالباً ما تُنشأ العلاقات العاطفية القوية بنفسك. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (o) 

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تميل جداً إلي المشاركة في النشاطات الترفيهية ولكنك كتوم وخجول في إعلان رغباتك. تستطيع أن توجه طاقاتك في صنع الثروة أو صنع المجد. بمقدروك أن تظل عازباً لفترات من الزمن. تتمتع بالطابع العاطفي والحنون والمشفق ، وترغب أن يتمتع حبيبك بنفس المميزات. بالنسبة لك فأن الحب عمل جادي يتطلب قوة وتنوع وأنت علي إستعداد لتجربة أي شئ أو أي شخص. أحياناً يتغلب علي عواطفك طابع التملك ومن هنا لزم عليك مراجعة عواطفك من حين لآخر. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (p) 

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك شخص مدرك وشاعر بآداب مجتمعك. لاتجرأ علي التفكير في القيام بتصرف يمكن له أن يؤذي صورتك أو سمعتك. ترغب في شريك حياة يهتم بمظهره ووسيم ولكن يكون ذكي في الوقت نفسه. وعلي نحو كبير من الغرابة فيمكن أن تعتبر حبيبك هو عدوك بفعل مشاجرة كبيرة . تعطي لنفسك الحرية المطلقة في إنهاء العلاقات. لديك إستعداد لخوض التجارب والمغامرات والإبداع في التعامل مع المواقف. إجتماعي جداً وحساس جداً تتمتع بالغزل وإرضاء رغباتك. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (q)

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي إثارة ونشاط ثابيتين. تتمتع بطاقة حركية هائلة والتي بسببها لن يتمكن الكثيرمن الأشخاص ملاحقتك. تتمتع بالطابع الحماسي في الحب وتبدو أنك تنجذب إلي من حولك بسبب أخلاقهم ومبادئهم. تحتاج حتي تستمر في حياتك إلي حوارات الحب والزهور والقلوب والرومانسية . 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (r) 

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك صاحب سلوك رفيع، قادر علي توجيه وتصحح سلوكك بمفردك. تبحث عن شخص متوافق معك أو متعادل معك في القدرة العقلية. تنجذب إلي شخص بسرعة شديدة ليس بفضل الجمال الخارجي ولكن بفعل السحر للعقلية المقابلة. الأنجذاب الحسي ليس مهم لديك بالدرجة الأولي. تحاول أن تثبت لشريك حياتك انك تستحقه. تحتاج بإستمرار لأثبان أنك الأفضل خاصة لنفس، وأيضاً تحتاج إلي معرفة رد فعل ما بذلته من تعب ممن حولك. تتمتع بالعقلية المتفتحة والمثيرة والرومانسية أيضاً. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (s) 

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنه بالنسب لك فإن المتعة قبل العمل. 
علي الرغم من انك مثالي في عاطفتك ومشاعرك الحسية قوية إلا انك لا تفقد السيطرة علي عواطفك. عندما تتعهد لمحبوبك بالإخلاص والولاء فانت ملتزم جداً بذلك فتلتصق بجانبه كالغراء. يغلب عليك طابع الغيرة والتملك. 
تحب أن تكون في بؤرة الضوء. 
تميل إلي الأنانية عندما يتعلق الأمر بنفسك كأنك الإنسان الوحيد الموجود علي وجه الأرض. وعلي الرغم من ذلك ، فأنت حساس وعطوف وكتوم وأحياناً إنفعالي. شخصيتك تظهر في الإضواء الخافتة والأفكار الرومانسية الدافئة. وعندما يتعلق الأمر بالمشاعر الحسية فأنت الخبير. 
تستطيع أن تكون أى شخص وأن تلعب أى دور فانت علي دراية كاملة بكل تفاصيل التجارة. 
تأخذ حب حياتك بشكل جاد جداً فلا تعبث. يمكنك الإنتظار حتي تعثر علي الشخص المناسب لك. 
يغلب عليك طابع الكرم والعطاء وغالباً نكران الذات. فأنت طيب ومسالم بطبيعتك و حلو المعاشرة كل هذه الصفات تجعل منك جذاب للعديد من الأشخاص. وايضا مواصفاتك تجعل منك صديق ممتاز. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (t) 

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك مرهف الأحاسيس وكتوم وأحياناً إنفعالي. ريادي بطبعك. تتكشف شخصيتك بالموسيقي والأضواء الخافتة والأفكار الرومانسية. خيالي وحالم تصاب بالحب وتشفي منه سريعاً. عندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فـأنت رومانسي ومثالي ومرهف الأحاسيس. تشعر بمتعة عندما تثار مشاعرك وأحاسيسك . لديك المقدرة علي علي جعل أي علاقة تريدها أنت أن تستمرو أن تلائم ما في أحلامك ومخيلتك . عزيمتك قوية ومصر علي أحلامك وعلي الرغم من أنك لا تستطيع التعبير بشكل جيد عن نفسك إلا أنك مغازل بارع. لديك أسلوبك الخاص في الحياة وفي إدارة الأشياء فلا تحب تغيره. متمسك برأيك بشكل قوي وهذا لايعد بالشئ الجيد دائما حيث أن التغيير يفتح مجال لخلق فرص جديدة. لا تهتم بنصائح الآخرين ولكن يمكن لنصائحهم أن تنقذ حياتك فلا تستهتر بها. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (u) 

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنه يغلب عليك الطابع الحماسي. تكون في قمة السعادة عندما تحب. وعندما يكون قلبك خالي فأنت تحب لأجل الحب ومع ذلك لا تكف عن البحث عن شخص تحبه و تعشقه. فمن وجه نظرك أن الحب والرومانسية ما هو إلا تحدي. دائم الحاجة إلي مغامرة جديدة وإحساس بالحماس متجدد لأنك تشعر بالحرية المطلقة. تستمتع بمهاداة الأصدقاء والأقارب والأحباء . مهتم بمظهرك وتحب أن تكون أنيق. تحب إيثارمشاعر الآخرين علي مشاعرك الشخصية. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (v) 

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي الحرية والحماسة. غير متسرع فتستطيع الإنتظار حتي تتعرف جيداً علي الشخص الذي سترتبط به قبل أية وعود أو إلتزامات. المشاعر الحسية عندك مهمة. تريد أن تتعمق في رأس الشخص الذي أنت مرتبط به حتي تعرف ما هي نقط قوته وضعفه وكيف تكسبه إليك. تنجذب بطبيعتك إلي الشخصيات الغربية الأطوار. لا تلتفت إلي عامل السن فأنت لا تهتم به. لديك حضور قوي عندما يتعلق الأمر بالخطر أو الخوف أوالقلق والحيرة. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (w) 

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك فخور جداً بنفسك ، حكيم في قراراتك إلا أنك لا تتقبل كلمة ( لا ) عندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب. دعمك النفسي نابع من داخلك فلذاتك أهمية كبري لدفعك إلي الأمام. يغلب عليك الطابع الرومانسي والمثالي ، بالرغم من حكمتك إلا أنك لاتستطيع أن تري المحبوب والمحبوب فقط علي طبيعته لكن مع باقي الأشخاص فبإمكانك أن تري حقيقتهم. عندما تحب فأنت تتعلق بشدة بمحبوبك وتنخرط كلياً في الحب. لا تبخل علي محبوبك بشئ ابداً فمن وجه نظرك أن لا شئ غالي علي حبيبك. تجيد ألعيب الحب و مفاجئاته. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (x)

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك تحتاج بإستمرار إلي أن تعيش في إثارة أنت بطبعك ملمول. لديك القدرة علي أن تستمر في اكثر من علاقة في آن واحد بسهولة. لا تسطيع أن تكف عن التفكير فأنت موهوب وبارع فبإمكانك أن تقوم بعملين في نفس الوقت. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف :

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك حساس جداً ومستقل بشخصيتك. فإن لم تستطع أن يقوم بعمل الأشياء بإسلوبك الخاص فبإمكانك أن تنسي الموضوع ككل. علاقاتك العاطفية لا تسري علي ما يرام ولذلك فأنت تحاول ان تسيطر عليها. سريع الإنجذاب إلي المشاعر الحسية. يغلب عليك الطابع الرومانسي وصفة التفتح والإثارة. لديك حاجة إلي إثبات نفسك الأفضل ودائماً ما تحتاج إلي معرفة رد فعل الآخرين تجاه مجهوداتك. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف (z):

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك بمثابة 
المنقذ



أريد أن أعرف رأيكم
هل الكلام ده صحيح أم لا؟
وهل ينطبق فعلا عليكم أم لا؟

مع تحياتي

(( منقول)) :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## FIRAS (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا الك على الموضوع الحلو *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*العفو يا فراس بس حابه اعرف الكلام اللى اتقال منطبق عليك ولا لا 

سلام*


----------



## قلم حر (11 أكتوبر 2006)

> هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (f)
> 
> يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مثالي وعاطفي ، تختار محبوبك بعناية تبحث عن أفضل شريك لحياتك يمكن أن تتعرف عليه. فحين تتعهده بحبك له فإنك مخلص جداً ، فأنت حساس وعاطفي ولكن بغير إعلان. وحين يأيل الأمر إلي العلن فأنت إستعراضي ، مسرف ، ومع ذلك شهم ، شجاع ، أنيق . فأنت خلفت للرومانسية. وأكثر ما تفضل مشاهدته هي المشاهد الرومانسية التراجيدية . تتمتع بصفة الكرم في حبك


تصدقوني لو قلت : 90 % من ألتحليل أراه في نفسي !!
شكرا ( جيرل ) موضوع شيق .
مباركون


----------



## girl_in_jesus (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*مرسيي لك السمردلى كويس انها مطابقه ربنا يباركك واتمنى اشوف اراء بقيت الاعضاء معانا*


----------



## free_adam (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*Good*

*موضوع لذيذ يا girle in Jesus*
*و انا شايف انه بينطبق علي بنسبة مش تقل عن 90% ....برافو بجد ( علي فكرة انا اول حرف من اسمي مش A )*


----------



## FIRAS (11 أكتوبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *العفو يا فراس بس حابه اعرف الكلام اللى اتقال منطبق عليك ولا لا
> 
> سلام*



*اول حرف من اسمي مش F

بس اسمي الحقيقي بينطبق عليه كتير من الصفات الا اتثنين *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*مرسيي لمروركم جميعا *


----------



## ارووجة (12 أكتوبر 2006)

فيه كلام صحيح وكلام لا  ^_^

مرسي ليكي  حبوبة على الموضوع


----------



## ramyghobrial (12 أكتوبر 2006)

> هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (r)
> 
> يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك صاحب سلوك رفيع، قادر علي توجيه وتصحح سلوكك بمفردك. تبحث عن شخص متوافق معك أو متعادل معك في القدرة العقلية. تنجذب إلي شخص بسرعة شديدة ليس بفضل الجمال الخارجي ولكن بفعل السحر للعقلية المقابلة. الأنجذاب الحسي ليس مهم لديك بالدرجة الأولي. تحاول أن تثبت لشريك حياتك انك تستحقه. تحتاج بإستمرار لأثبان أنك الأفضل خاصة لنفس، وأيضاً تحتاج إلي معرفة رد فعل ما بذلته من تعب ممن حولك. تتمتع بالعقلية المتفتحة والمثيرة والرومانسية أيضاً.


 
بجد كلة ممتاز بس فية حاجات مقدرتش انا احددها في نفسي موجودة ولا لا 
بس اعتقد ان الكلام دة مفيهوش غلطة


----------



## Twin (12 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكراً ومش شكراً*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*شكراً جيرال*
*موضوع جميل أوي*
*والموضوع بنسبة 50% صح وغلط*
*ودة رأي*​ 


girl_in_jesus قال:


> فهل يبدأ أسمك بحرف(a):
> 
> ولكنك عملي إلي حد بعيد. ما تخطط له هو ما تناله ولكنك غير صبور. بالنسبة إلي شخصيتك فإنك رزين الطبع ، جذاب ، مهذب ، متفتح ، لا تقفز إلي إستنتاجات عشوائية ،وأكثر من ذلك فلابد أن تشعر بالحماس من أقرانك أو شركائك حتي تستمر في علاقاتك معهم.
> وحتي تستمر في علاقاتك فأنت تحتاج إلي الحب وتحتاج بشدة إلي الإحساس بأنك مقدر من الطرف الأخر. ومن هنا فإن الإنجذاب العاطفي والحسي المتبادل مهم جداُ بالنسبة إليك.
> إختياراتك جيدة جداً ولا يؤدي إلا للمشاكل


 
*الي هنا شكراً *
:36_1_11: 
*وسأهديك أغنية*
*معجبة مغرمة* 
*هههههههههه*
:263na:​ 


girl_in_jesus قال:


> فهل يبدأ أسمك بحرف(a):
> يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك لست بالدرجة الأولي رومنسياً، . وكذلك فإنك لا تطير فرحاً بأي شخص يحاول أن يكون لطيف معك ويتودد إليك.
> ولكنك بالرغم من كونك قنوع فأنك أناني.


*أما هنا مش شكراً*
:36_1_10: 
*ولهذا سأهديك أغنيتيتن*
*الأولي مظلوم وحياتك مظلوم*
*ههههههههه*
:36_1_46::36_1_4::36_1_46: 
*والثانية أبعد بعيد عني*
*هههههههههه*
​*سلام*


----------



## Coptic Man (12 أكتوبر 2006)

> هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (m)
> 
> يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تبدو رومانسياً وخجول وكذلك متواضع. ولكننا نعرف أن المظاهر خداعة. فعندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فأنت ليس بمبتدئ ولكن فني خبيرو مخضرم. تصل إلي دراجات الحب القصوي بسهولة. لا تتطرق إلي المشاعر الحسية إلا بدافع من الحب.
> من طباعك نقد المحبوب بشدة لتصل إلي غايتك وهي الكمال في كلاكما. ولكنه ليس من السهل إيجاد شريك الحياة الذي تتطابق معه مواصفاتك.
> لديك صعوبة في التعبير عن نفسك وأيضا في التقرب من الأحباء. يتغلب عليك الطابع الأناني فتعتبر رأيك هو الصواب مهما كانت العواقب، مستحيل أن تعطي. رغبتك الأساسية هي الفوز مهما تكلف الأمر. غالباً ما تنسي الأصدقاء والعائلة وتعيش لللحظة.


 
*لاء تحليل ممتاز فعلا يا بسمة *

*ينطبق عليا بنسبة 92%*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (14 أكتوبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (b)
> يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك تتمتع بشخصية رومانسية . تحب أن تتلقي الهدايا من الحبيب كتعبير عن حبه لك. كذلك فإنك تريد أن تكون مدلالً ولكنك ايضاً تعرف كيف تدلل حبيبك.
> خاص جداً في إستخدام تعبيراتك ومحدد جداً عندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب.
> صبور جدا حتي تحقق ماتتمناه . تستطيع التحكم في مشاعرك وأحاسيسك ورغاباتك. تحتاج إلي أحاسيس وخبرات جديدة دائماً. تمتلك القدرة علي خوض المغامرات.
> :Love_Mailbox:



مرسيي لمروركم جميعا 

اما بالنسبه ليا فهى فعلا بنسبه 90% ويمكن اكتر 

 وتحليل فعلا قريب اوى من الشخصيه :smil12: :smil12:


----------



## ميريت (15 أكتوبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> إعرف شخصيتك الرومانسية من أول حرف من إسمك
> 
> 
> هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (m)
> ...


 



يعني فيه وفيه

شكرا علي الموضوع
يابسمه


----------



## girl_in_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2006)

*مرسيي لمرورك يا ميريت واكيد ده مش قاعده عامه ده تحليل زى الابراج كده يعنى  *


----------



## ميريت (15 أكتوبر 2006)

العفو يا بسمه

بس موضوع لذيذ وعجبني


----------



## Twin (5 يناير 2007)

*وأنا هجاوب*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااااااااااي loveinya*​*موضوع جميل *
*يا loveinya*​
*وأنا هجاوب*



loveinya قال:


> هل يبدأ اسمك بحرف : ( a )​



​*أيوة **أمير*​​


loveinya قال:


> يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلى انك لست بالدرجة الأولى رومنسياً،


*أعترض وبشدة*
*يا loveinya*
*:ranting:*
*دة أنا رومنسي جداً جداً جداً*
*بجد أنا عاشق للرومنسية*​ 


loveinya قال:


> ولكنك عملي إلى حد بعيد. ما تخطط له هو ما تناله ولكنك غير صبور


 
*ماشي كدة كويس*​ 


loveinya قال:


> وكذلك فإنك لا تطير فرحاً بأي شخص يحاول أن يكون لطيف معك ويتودد إليك.


 
*أعتراض جديد 
:ranting:
*​


loveinya قال:


> بالنسبة إلى شخصيتك فإنك رزين الطبع ، جذاب ، مهذب ، متفتح ، لا تقفز إلى إستنتاجات عشوائية


*كل دة عاااااااااااااااااادي*
*وخصوصاً جذااااااااااااااااااااب*
*:smil12: :smil12: :smil12:*​ 


loveinya قال:


> . ،وأكثر من ذلك فلابد أن تشعر بالحماس من أقرانك أو شركائك حتى تستمر في علاقاتك معهم.
> وحتى تستمر في علاقاتك فأنت تحتاج إلي الحب وتحتاج بشدة إلى الإحساس بأنك مقدر من الطرف الأخر. ومن هنا فإن الإنجذاب العاطفي والحسي المتبادل مهم جداُ بالنسبة إليك.​


 
*دية نقطة مهمة جداً وصح*

*وخدين بلكم يا أعضاء ويا مشرفين*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​ 



loveinya قال:


> ​إختياراتك جيدة جداً .
> 
> 
> ​


 
*واثق من كدة*​ 



loveinya قال:


> ​ولكنك بالرغم من كونك قنوع فأنك أناني.
> 
> 
> ​


 
*أعتراض جديد*
 :ranting:
*أنا لست أنانياً*
*ده أنا ال في جيبي في جيب ال جنبي*
*قصدي ال في أيديا مش بتاعي*
*أقصدي ...........*
*خلاص*
*أنا طيب بهبل*

*بس لما أتجوز هتظبط*
*ههههههههههههه*​ 
*وليكون بركة*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## loveinya (5 يناير 2007)

اختصر و قول ملاك يعنى ماشى يا عم الكل 
ماشى براحتك .... ياخى مصلحتك ..... شوف ازاى انا هاقلق راحتك
ميرسى لمشاركتك 
و ان الموضوع عجبك ده شىء يشرفنى 
شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## ميرنا (5 يناير 2007)

> هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : ( m )
> يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلى أنك تبدو رومانسياً وخجول وكذلك متواضع. ولكننا نعرف أن المظاهر خداعة. فعندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فأنت ليس بمبتدئ ولكن فني خبيرو مخضرم. تصل إلى دراجات الحب القصوي بسهولة. لا تتطرق إلى المشاعر الحسية إلا بدافع من الحب.
> من طباعك نقد المحبوب بشدة لتصل إلى غايتك وهي الكمال في كلاكما. ولكنه ليس من السهل إيجاد شريك الحياة الذي تتطابق معه مواصفاتك.
> لديك صعوبة في التعبير عن نفسك وأيضا في التقرب من الأحباء. يتغلب عليك الطابع الأناني فتعتبر رأيك هو الصواب مهما كانت العواقب، مستحيل أن تعطي. رغبتك الأساسية هي الفوز مهما تكلف الأمر. غالباً ما تنسي الأصدقاء والعائلة وتعيش لللحظة


 
*فى حجات كتير صح بس مش كلهم*​​


----------



## Twin (5 يناير 2007)

*ماشي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااااااااااااااي loveinya*




loveinya قال:


> اختصر و قول ملاك يعنى ماشى يا عم الكل ​



*فهمتي أزاي*
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*هو كلامي علطول كدة بيفضحني*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​ 



loveinya قال:


> ميرسى لمشاركتك
> و ان الموضوع عجبك ده شىء يشرفنى
> شكرا لمرورك​


 
*مشاركتي والا مروري*
*!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*المهم دة شرف ليا أنا أني أشارك في الموضوع الجميل دة*
*والحمد لله أني دلوقتي فاضي*
*بعد 5 أيام *
*مش هتشفوني خالص*
*علشان قسم الأسئلة هيتفتح وببقي مشغول به أوووووووووووووي*
:dntknw: :dntknw: :dntknw:​


----------



## K A T Y (8 يناير 2007)

loveinya قال:


> ​
> 
> ​هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : ( k )
> يرمز الحرف الأول من إسمك إلى أنك كتوم ، منطوي على نفسك وخجول. جذاب جداً وحساس وعطوف، ولكنك لا تسمح لنفسك أن تكون هكذا إلا مع وجود أصدقائك المقربين إليك. عندما يتعلق الأمر بالشجاعة فأنت الخبير. تتمتع بعقلية تجارية تعرف أدق خدع التجارة يمكنك أن تلعب أي لعبة أو أي دور بإقتدارولكنك تأخذ حب حياتك بشكل جادي جداً. لاتعبث مع من حولك. عندك من الصبر ما يكفي لإنتظار شريك حياتك المناسب. كريم جداً وناكر لذاتك. طيب بطبيعتك وحلو المعاشرة و يمكن أن تكون صديق و رفيق ممتاز.
> ترى نفسك بمثابة المنق​


 

يعني فيها حاجات صح كتير

موضوعك جميل قوي


----------



## العجايبي (2 فبراير 2007)

*اعرف شخصيتك الرومانسيه من اول حرف في اسمك ..*



اعرف شخصيتك الرومانسيه من اول حرف في اسمك .. 
--------------------------------------------------- 
هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف: (a) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك لست بالدرجة الأولي رومنسياً، ولكنك عملي إلي حد بعيد. ما تخطط له هو ما تناله ولكنك غير صبور. وكذلك فإنك لا تطير فرحاً بأي شخص يحاول أن يكون لطيف معك ويتودد إليك. 
بالنسبة إلي شخصيتك فإنك رزين الطبع ، جذاب ، مهذب ، متفتح ، لا تقفز إلي إستنتاجات عشوائية ،وأكثر من ذلك فلابد أن تشعر بالحماس من أقرانك أو شركائك حتي تستمر في علاقاتك معهم. 
وحتي تستمر في علاقاتك فأنت تحتاج إلي الحب وتحتاج بشدة إلي الإحساس بأنك مقدر من الطرف الأخر. ومن هنا فإن الإنجذاب العاطفي والحسي المتبادل مهم جداُ بالنسبة إليك. 
إختياراتك جيدة جداً ولا يؤدي إلا للمشاكل ولكنك بالرغم من كونك قنوع فأنك أناني. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (b)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك تتمتع بشخصية رومانسية . تحب أن تتلقي الهدايا من الحبيب كتعبير عن حبه لك. كذلك فإنك تريد أن تكون مدلالً ولكنك ايضاً تعرف كيف تدلل حبيبك. 
خاص جداً في إستخدام تعبيراتك ومحدد جداً عندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب. 
صبور جدا حتي تحقق ماتتمناه . تستطيع التحكم في مشاعرك وأحاسيسك ورغاباتك. تحتاج إلي أحاسيس وخبرات جديدة دائماً. تمتلك القدرة علي خوض المغامرات. 


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (c) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك إجتماعي وأنه من المهم لديك أن يتغلغل في حياتك علاقة عاطفية. تفتقد إلي علاقة حميمة وقرب الحبيب وتميل دائماً إلي جعل العلاقات العاطفية تأخد شكل جادي ورسمي. 
تنظر إلي حبيبك بأكثر من نظرة فهو الحبيب والرفيق والصديق. 
يعبر الحرف الأول من اسمك إلي أنك أيضاً حساس جداًَ تحتاج إلي شخص يحبك أو بالأحري يعشقك ، وإذا لم يحدث ذلك فأن لديك من الصبر ما يكفي حتي تحقق ذلك. خبير في التحكم في رغاباتك ويمكن ان تعيش سعيداً بدونها. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (d) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مندفع المشاعر ، ففي اللحظة التي تضع شخصاً ما في مخيلتك ليكون حبيبك فإنك لا تتخلي عن هذه الرغبة بسهولة. 
وعلي الرغم من ذلك فإنك محب للآخرين مهتم بمشاكلهم. فلو وجدت أن شخصاً في أزمة فإن ذلك يضايقك فتحاول جاهداَ حل هذه المشكلة أو الأزمة . فأنت عطوف ، مخلص ، وحساس في علاقاتك العاطفية ، ولكن أحياناً يتحول الحب لديك إلي حب إمتلاك وغيرة . 
طبعك حاد جداً ، موهوب وتتميز بروح المداعبة. حين يحاول الأخرون التقرب منك فإنهم لاتستطيعون مقاومة ما يرونه بداخلك. متحرر في تصرفاتك لكن بوعي. ولكنك تغير من الآخرين وتفقد أعصابك. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (e) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أن إحتياجك الأساسي هو أن تتحدث ويُستمع إليك ، فإذا الشخص الذي تواعده ليس بمستمع جيداً فلن تستطيع التواصل معه. فأنت تحتاج إلي صديق و رفيق اكثر منه حبيب. تكره التنافر والتمزق ولذلك فإنك تستمتع بالمناقشات الجادة حين بعد حين لإثارة المواضيع والأمور. 
التحدي مهم جداً لك. ولكن إذا سلمت فؤادك لشخص ما فإنك مخلص إلي أبعد الحدود. تهوي القراءة خاصةً قبل النوم. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (f) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مثالي وعاطفي ، تختار محبوبك بعناية تبحث عن أفضل شريك لحياتك يمكن أن تتعرف عليه. فحين تتعهده بحبك له فإنك مخلص جداً ، فأنت حساس وعاطفي ولكن بغير إعلان. وحين يأيل الأمر إلي العلن فأنت إستعراضي ، مسرف ، ومع ذلك شهم ، شجاع ، أنيق . فأنت خلفت للرومانسية. وأكثر ما تفضل مشاهدته هي المشاهد الرومانسية التراجيدية . تتمتع بصفة الكرم في حبك. 


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (g) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنه من الصعب إرضائك تبحث عن الكمال داخل نفسك وداخل حبيبك. تستجيب إلي حبيب يعادلك في الفكر والعقلانية إن لم يكن يفوقك وفي نفس الوقت يعزز من ثقتك بنفسك. 
إنك حساس وتعرف كيف تصل إلي ذروة الأحساس والإثارة لأنك بطبعك مدقق وموسوس. نشيط للغاية ولا تحس بالإرهاق ولا بالتعب أبداً . بالنسبة لك واجباتك ومسئولياتك تحتل المكانة الأولي في حياتك فبل أي شئ أخر. ولهذا فقد يكون من الصعب عليك التقرب عاطفياً ممن حولك. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (h)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي شخص يزيد إستمتاعك بالحياة و باللهو وفي كل شئ تبحث عنه. من صفاتك الكرم مع الحبيب الذي إلتزمت بوعدك له. فأنت محب ، حنون ، رقيق ، وقوي. مواهبك تعد في الواقع إستثمار لشريك حياتك . 
تميل إلي الحرص في كل تصرفاتك وكذلك حذر في علاقاتك حيث تؤمن بأنك لابد وأن تحافظ علي نفسك . وتتميز بأنك حبيب حساس وصبور. فأنت تتحمل وتصبر إلي أن يصبح كل شئ وفق هواك ورغبتك. تجاهد في ان تصل إلي الكمال ، صعب إرضائك ، وقوي في إعتناق مبادئك ومعتقداتك. 
لا تتأثر بمن حولك ، فلديك خلفياتك الخاصة بك. يعتمد عليك الآخرين دائماً للوقوف بجانبهم في الأزمات. أنت إنسان حالم شغوف بالحياة. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (i)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج بشدة إلي أن تحب وتُحب وأن يقدر حبك من الطرف الأخر. تتمتع بالرفاهية والأحساس. 
تهوي التطلع والبحث. تبحث عن الحبيب الذي يعرف كيف يسعدك حسياً ومادياً ومعنوياً. مملول بطبعك تهوي التغيير وخوض التجارب الجديدة من حين لآخر. 
علاقاتك الرسمية لا تطيل في الغالب حيث أنك نوعاً ما غير ملتزم وذلك لأنك تضل غالباًَ طريقك. لا يعد الأخلاص من سماتك الواضحة إلا أنك مخلص. تهوي الأحاسيس المادية بشكل شره. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (j) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك حُبيت من الله بكثير من الطاقة الجسدية. وعندما يتعلق الأمر بالخير فلا تجد من يوقفك. 
ولكنك لست دائماً تستغلها في الخيرفأنت تستطيع الرقص طوال الليل، تنساق وراء التحديات الجسدية من الأصدقاء بدون إدراك. 
وعلي الرغم من ذلك فأنت تحمل من الرومانسية الكثير والكثير في عقلك وقلبك. ناجح في عمل علاقات خارجية بسهولة. مثالي ولكن تفتقد الإيمان بالحب، ولذا فأنت بحاجة إلي أن تُسقي وتُرعي وتنشأ في الحب. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (k) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من إسمك إلي أنك كتوم ، منطوي علي نفسك وخجول. جذاب جداً وحساس وعطوف، ولكنك لا تسمح لنفسك أن تكون هكذا إلا مع وجود أصدقائك المقربين إليك. عندما يتعلق الأمر بالشجاعة فأنت الخبير. تتمتع بعقلية تجارية تعرف أدق خدع التجارة يمكنك أن تلعب أي لعبة أو أي دور بإقتدارولكنك تأخذ حب حياتك بشكل جادي جداً. لاتعبث مع من حولك. عندك من الصبر ما يكفي لإنتظار شريك حياتك المناسب. كريم جداً وناكر لذاتك. طيب بطبيعتك وحلو المعاشرة و يمكن أن تكون صديق و رفيق ممتاز. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (l) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك رومانسي الطبع تنجذب إلي فتنة الحب وسحره. شريك حياتك هو ذو أهمية عظيمة لديك. لديك قاموس الحب الخاص بك وتقبل بالمغامرات الجديدة وتحب المجازفة . تحب في شريك حياتك أن يتمتع بقدر كبير من الذكاء العقلي وإلا ستجد أنه من الصعب عليك إستمرار العلاقة. تحتاج إلي الحب وتموت شوقاً لمعرفة هل حبك مقدر من الطرف الثاني أم لا ؟. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (m) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تبدو رومانسياً وخجول وكذلك متواضع. ولكننا نعرف أن المظاهر خداعة. فعندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فأنت ليس بمبتدئ ولكن فني خبيرو مخضرم. تصل إلي دراجات الحب القصوي بسهولة. لا تتطرق إلي المشاعر الحسية إلا بدافع من الحب. 
من طباعك نقد المحبوب بشدة لتصل إلي غايتك وهي الكمال في كلاكما. ولكنه ليس من السهل إيجاد شريك الحياة الذي تتطابق معه مواصفاتك. 
لديك صعوبة في التعبير عن نفسك وأيضا في التقرب من الأحباء. يتغلب عليك الطابع الأناني فتعتبر رأيك هو الصواب مهما كانت العواقب، مستحيل أن تعطي. رغبتك الأساسية هي الفوز مهما تكلف الأمر. غالباً ما تنسي الأصدقاء والعائلة وتعيش لللحظة. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف :  
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك عاطفي وحساس وخيالي. عندما يكون هناك علاقة عاطفية في حياتك فأنت تنخرط فيها بشدة ، فلا شئ يستطيع إيقافك فليس هناك حدود أو موانع تعيقك. كل ما تتوق إليه وترغب فيه هو شخص متعادل معك في العاطفة وحساس. تؤمن تماماً بالحرية. مستعد لتجربة أي شئ وكل شئ فمخزونك من الطاقة لا ينضب. تريد أن تكون مدلل ولكنك في الوقت نفسه تعرف كيف تدلل حبيبك. تمتع محبوبك بحنان الأم ورعايتها. غالباً ما تُنشأ العلاقات العاطفية القوية بنفسك. 

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (o) 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تميل جداً إلي المشاركة في النشاطات الترفيهية ولكنك كتوم وخجول في إعلان رغباتك. تستطيع أن توجه طاقاتك في صنع الثروة أو صنع المجد. بمقدروك أن تظل عازباً لفترات من الزمن. تتمتع بالطابع العاطفي والحنون والمشفق ، وترغب أن يتمتع حبيبك بنفس المميزات. بالنسبة لك فأن الحب عمل جادي يتطلب قوة وتنوع وأنت علي إستعداد لتجربة أي شئ أو أي شخص. أحياناً يتغلب علي عواطفك طابع التملك ومن هنا لزم عليك مراجعة عواطفك من حين لآخر.


----------



## monlove (3 فبراير 2007)

ان حرف m لكن شخصيتي فيها حاجات من اللي انت كتبها وحاجات لا
وشكرا علي مجهودك الجبار


----------



## wael (3 فبراير 2007)

سلام  ونعمه:yaka: 

  موضع لزيز بس فين باقى الحروف لان حرفى مش  موجود فى لكتبتهم

       حرف w:yaka: :yaka:


----------



## merola (3 فبراير 2007)

اناحرفى n 
و بجد فعلا كل الكلام حقيقى 
لابجد موضوع لذيذ اوووووووووووووووى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
صلى من اجلى 
ناردين


----------



## العجايبي (3 فبراير 2007)

ربنا معاك


----------



## Bino (5 فبراير 2007)

موضوع جميل و لكن ليس له أى أساس علمى و قد يكون بعيد تماما عن الواقع .........


----------



## kamer14 (6 فبراير 2007)

انا حرف اسمى مش موجود:smil13:


----------



## candy shop (6 فبراير 2007)

الموضوع جميل جداااااااااا انا فعلا قليت حاجات كتير اوى من حرفى بس فى احرف ناقصه يهمنى معرفاتها ان امكن وشكراااااااااااااا لتعب محبتكم وعلى فكره كلكم اجمل من بعض  وانا فرحانه بيكم اوى


----------



## جاسى (12 فبراير 2007)

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : ( j )
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلى إنك حُبيت من الله بكثير من الطاقة الجسدية. وعندما يتعلق الأمر بالخير فلا تجد من يوقفك.
ولكنك لست دائماً تستغلها في الخيرفأنت تستطيع الرقص طوال الليل، تنساق وراء التحديات الجسدية من الأصدقاء بدون إدراك.
وعلي الرغم من ذلك فأنت تحمل من الرومانسية الكثير والكثير في عقلك وقلبك. ناجح في عمل علاقات خارجية بسهولة. مثالي ولكن تفتقد الإيمان بالحب، ولذا فأنت بحاجة إلى أن تُسقي وتُرعي وتنشأ في الحب
الموضوع التحف ده اغلبهم صح بس فى حاجات لالالالالالا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## tina_tina (12 فبراير 2007)

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : ( c )
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلى انك إجتماعي وأنه من المهم لديك أن يتغلغل في حياتك علاقة عاطفية. تفتقد إلى علاقة حميمة وقرب الحبيب وتميل دائماً إلى جعل العلاقات العاطفية تأخد شكل جادي ورسمي.
تنظر إلى حبيبك بأكثر من نظرة فهو الحبيب والرفيق والصديق.
يعبر الحرف الأول من اسمك إلى أنك أيضاً حساس جداًَ تحتاج إلى شخص يحبك أو بالأحرى يعشقك ، وإذا لم يحدث ذلك فأن لديك من الصبر ما يكفي حتى تحقق ذلك. خبير في التحكم في رغاباتك ويمكن ان تعيش سعيداً بدونها

بدرجة كبيرة اوى صح
ولا انتم ايه رائيكم​


----------



## artamisss (12 فبراير 2007)

انا هاطلع الموضوع تانى على الشاشه  علشان طلع مكرر
 رجااااااااااااااء  ياجماعه  ننشوف الموضوعات اللى بنزلها  مكررة  ولا لاء


----------



## soso86 (13 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لكم على هذه المعلومات وفعلا تنطبق هذه عليا جدا لان اسمي يبدا بحرف السين


----------



## jesuslove1j (17 فبراير 2007)

بصراحة موضوعك جامد جداً وبنسبة  تقريباً ٧٥ ٪ مظبوط مريسى ليكى على الموضوع الجميل  وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## DEMIANA BOULES (25 فبراير 2007)

*حقيقى الموضوع لذيذ جدااااااااااااااااا وفى حاجات صح وحاجات غلط *

    مجهود جميل ولكن ( كذب المنجمون ولو صدقوا)​


----------



## fullaty (2 مارس 2007)

موضوع حلو اوى وانا منطبق عليا بنسبة 97% ميرسى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## mahy (3 مارس 2007)

نايسسسسسسسسسسسس كلام جميل


----------



## veansea (3 مارس 2007)

الموضوع حلوووووووووووووو اووووووووووووووى يا بوس بوس الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## twety (4 مارس 2007)

*موضوع ممتاز بجد*
*ربنا يعوضكوا بجد عسسسسسل*
*صدقينى تحليل صح واكتر 95% صح*
*ميرسى كتيررررر*
*لو عندكوا تانى هااااااااااتوا:t33: *


----------



## noraa (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: (شخصيتك من اسمك)لــجيرل و العجايبى*

بجد اول حرف من اسمى  ومن اسم  خطيبى  المعلومات عنى صح بجد انتى 10_10


----------



## emy (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: (شخصيتك من اسمك)لــجيرل و العجايبى*




> هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (s)
> 
> يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنه بالنسب لك فإن المتعة قبل العمل.
> علي الرغم من انك مثالي في عاطفتك ومشاعرك الحسية قوية إلا انك لا تفقد السيطرة علي عواطفك. عندما تتعهد لمحبوبك بالإخلاص والولاء فانت ملتزم جداً بذلك فتلتصق بجانبه كالغراء. يغلب عليك طابع الغيرة والتملك.
> ...


_مرسى كتير يا جيرل كلامك كله صح ومش عليا انا بس لا واصحابى كمان _
_مرسى يا قمر على تعبك_​​​


----------



## basboosa (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: (شخصيتك من اسمك)لــجيرل و العجايبى*

الموضوع جميل جدا بس انا مش باعتقد فى الكلام ده لان اسمى اول حرف منه  g ومنيطبقش على كل الكلام المكتوب فى الحرف ده لكن اللى فعلا انطبق على كان كلام  الحرف j بس المهم برافو عليكى يا جيرل وربنا يباركك


----------



## جيلان (1 أغسطس 2008)

*هل يبدء اسمك بحرف من هذه الحروف*

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (a) 

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك لست بالدرجة الأولي رومنسياً، ولكنك عملي إلي حد بعيد. ما تخطط له هو ما تناله ولكنك غير صبور. وكذلك فإنك لا تطير فرحاً بأي شخص يحاول أن يكون لطيف معك ويتودد إليك. 
بالنسبة إلي شخصيتك فإنك رزين الطبع ، جذاب ، مهذب ، متفتح ، لا تقفز إلي إستنتاجات عشوائية ،وأكثر من ذلك فلابد أن تشعر بالحماس من أقرانك أو شركائك حتي تستمر في علاقاتك معهم. 
وحتي تستمر في علاقاتك فأنت تحتاج إلي الحب وتحتاج بشدة إلي الإحساس بأنك مقدر من الطرف الأخر. ومن هنا فإن الإنجذاب العاطفي والحسي المتبادل مهم جداُ بالنسبة إليك. 
إختياراتك جيدة جداً ولا يؤدي إلا للمشاكل ولكنك بالرغم من كونك قنوع فأنك أناني.


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (b)

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك تتمتع بشخصية رومانسية . تحب أن تتلقي الهدايا من الحبيب كتعبير عن حبه لك. كذلك فإنك تريد أن تكون مدلالً ولكنك ايضاً تعرف كيف تدلل حبيبك. 
خاص جداً في إستخدام تعبيراتك ومحدد جداً عندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب. 
صبور جدا حتي تحقق ماتتمناه . تستطيع التحكم في مشاعرك وأحاسيسك ورغاباتك. تحتاج إلي أحاسيس وخبرات جديدة دائماً. تمتلك القدرة علي خوض المغامرات.



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (c)

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك إجتماعي وأنه من المهم لديك أن يتغلغل في حياتك علاقة عاطفية. تفتقد إلي علاقة حميمة وقرب الحبيب وتميل دائماً إلي جعل العلاقات العاطفية تأخد شكل جادي ورسمي. 
تنظر إلي حبيبك بأكثر من نظرة فهو الحبيب والرفيق والصديق. 
يعبر الحرف الأول من اسمك إلي أنك أيضاً حساس جداًَ تحتاج إلي شخص يحبك أو بالأحري يعشقك ، وإذا لم يحدث ذلك فأن لديك من الصبر ما يكفي حتي تحقق ذلك. خبير في التحكم في رغاباتك ويمكن ان تعيش سعيداً بدونها


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (d)

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مندفع المشاعر ، ففي اللحظة التي تضع شخصاً ما في مخيلتك ليكون حبيبك فإنك لا تتخلي عن هذه الرغبة بسهولة. 
وعلي الرغم من ذلك فإنك محب للآخرين مهتم بمشاكلهم. فلو وجدت أن شخصاً في أزمة فإن ذلك يضايقك فتحاول جاهداَ حل هذه المشكلة أو الأزمة .. فأنت عطوف ، مخلص ، وحساس في علاقاتك العاطفية ، ولكن أحياناً يتحول الحب لديك إلي حب إمتلاك وغيرة . 
طبعك حاد جداً ، موهوب وتتميز بروح المداعبة. حين يحاول الأخرون التقرب منك فإنهم لاتستطيعون مقاومة ما يرونه بداخلك. متحرر في تصرفاتك لكن بوعي. ولكنك تغير من الآخرين وتفقد أعصابك


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (e)

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أن إحتياجك الأساسي هو أن تتحدث ويُستمع إليك ، فإذا الشخص الذي تواعده ليس بمستمع جيداً فلن تستطيع التواصل معه. فأنت تحتاج إلي صديق و رفيق اكثر منه حبيب. تكره التنافر والتمزق ولذلك فإنك تستمتع بالمناقشات الجادة حين بعد حين لإثارة المواضيع والأمور. 
التحدي مهم جداً لك. ولكن إذا سلمت فؤادك لشخص ما فإنك مخلص إلي أبعد الحدود. تهوي القراءة خاصةً قبل النوم.


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (f)

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مثالي وعاطفي ، تختار محبوبك بعناية تبحث عن أفضل شريك لحياتك يمكن أن تتعرف عليه. فحين تتعهده بحبك له فإنك مخلص جداً ، فأنت حساس وعاطفي ولكن بغير إعلان. وحين يأيل الأمر إلي العلن فأنت إستعراضي ، مسرف ، ومع ذلك شهم ، شجاع ، أنيق . فأنت خلفت للرومانسية. وأكثر ما تفضل مشاهدته هي المشاهد الرومانسية التراجيدية . تتمتع بصفة الكرم في حبك.



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (g)
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنه من الصعب إرضائك تبحث عن الكمال داخل نفسك وداخل حبيبك. تستجيب إلي حبيب يعادلك في الفكر والعقلانية إن لم يكن يفوقك وفي نفس الوقت يعزز من ثقتك بنفسك. 
إنك حساس وتعرف كيف تصل إلي ذروة الأحساس والإثارة لأنك بطبعك مدقق وموسوس. نشيط للغاية ولا تحس بالإرهاق ولا بالتعب أبداً . بالنسبة لك واجباتك ومسئولياتك تحتل المكانة الأولي في حياتك فبل أي شئ أخر. ولهذا فقد يكون من الصعب عليك التقرب عاطفياً ممن حولك.


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (h) 

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي شخص يزيد إستمتاعك بالحياة و باللهو وفي كل شئ تبحث عنه. من صفاتك الكرم مع الحبيب الذي إلتزمت بوعدك له. فأنت محب ، حنون ، رقيق ، وقوي. مواهبك تعد في الواقع إستثمار لشريك حياتك . 
تميل إلي الحرص في كل تصرفاتك وكذلك حذر في علاقاتك حيث تؤمن بأنك لابد وأن تحافظ علي نفسك . وتتميز بأنك حبيب حساس وصبور. فأنت تتحمل وتصبر إلي أن يصبح كل شئ وفق هواك ورغبتك. تجاهد في ان تصل إلي الكمال ، صعب إرضائك ، وقوي في إعتناق مبادئك ومعتقداتك. 
لا تتأثر بمن حولك ، فلديك خلفياتك الخاصة بك. يعتمد عليك الآخرين دائماً للوقوف بجانبهم في الأزمات. أنت إنسان حالم شغوف بالحياة.

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (i)

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج بشدة إلي أن تحب وتُحب وأن يقدر حبك من الطرف الأخر. تتمتع بالرفاهية والأحساس. 
تهوي التطلع والبحث. تبحث عن الحبيب الذي يعرف كيف يسعدك حسياً ومادياً ومعنوياً. مملول بطبعك تهوي التغيير وخوض التجارب الجديدة من حين لآخر. 
علاقاتك الرسمية لا تطيل في الغالب حيث أنك نوعاً ما غير ملتزم وذلك لأنك تضل غالباًَ طريقك. لا يعد الأخلاص من سماتك الواضحة إلا أنك مخلص. تهوي الأحاسيس المادية بشكل شره


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (j)

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك حُبيت من الله بكثير من الطاقة الجسدية. وعندما يتعلق الأمر بالخير فلا تجد من يوقفك. 
ولكنك لست دائماً تستغلها في الخيرفأنت تستطيع الرقص طوال الليل، تنساق وراء التحديات الجسدية من الأصدقاء بدون إدراك. 
وعلي الرغم من ذلك فأنت تحمل من الرومانسية الكثير والكثير في عقلك وقلبك. ناجح في عمل علاقات خارجية بسهولة. مثالي ولكن تفتقد الإيمان بالحب، ولذا فأنت بحاجة إلي أن تُسقي وتُرعي وتنشأ في الحب.

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (k)

يرمز الحرف الأول من إسمك إلي أنك كتوم ، منطوي علي نفسك وخجول. جذاب جداً وحساس وعطوف، ولكنك لا تسمح لنفسك أن تكون هكذا إلا مع وجود أصدقائك المقربين إليك. عندما يتعلق الأمر بالشجاعة فأنت الخبير. تتمتع بعقلية تجارية تعرف أدق خدع التجارة يمكنك أن تلعب أي لعبة أو أي دور بإقتدارولكنك تأخذ حب حياتك بشكل جادي جداً. لاتعبث مع من حولك. عندك من الصبر ما يكفي لإنتظار شريك حياتك المناسب. كريم جداً وناكر لذاتك. طيب بطبيعتك وحلو المعاشرة و يمكن أن تكون صديق و رفيق ممتاز

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (l)

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك رومانسي الطبع تنجذب إلي فتنة الحب وسحره. شريك حياتك هو ذو أهمية عظيمة لديك. لديك قاموس الحب الخاص بك وتقبل بالمغامرات الجديدة وتحب المجازفة . تحب في شريك حياتك أن يتمتع بقدر كبير من الذكاء العقلي وإلا ستجد أنه من الصعب عليك إستمرار العلاقة. تحتاج إلي الحب وتموت شوقاً لمعرفة هل حبك مقدر من الطرف الثاني أم لا ؟

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (m)

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تبدو رومانسياً وخجول وكذلك متواضع. ولكننا نعرف أن المظاهر خداعة. فعندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فأنت ليس بمبتدئ ولكن فني خبيرو مخضرم. تصل إلي دراجات الحب القصوي بسهولة. لا تتطرق إلي المشاعر الحسية إلا بدافع من الحب
المحبوب بشدة لتصل إلي غايتك وهي الكمال في كلاكما. ولكنه ليس من السهل إيجاد شريك الحياة الذي تتطابق معه مواصفاتك. 
لديك صعوبة في التعبير عن نفسك وأيضا في التقرب من الأحباء. يتغلب عليك الطابع الأناني فتعتبر رأيك هو الصواب مهما كانت العواقب، مستحيل أن تعطي. رغبتك الأساسية هي الفوز مهما تكلف الأمر. غالباً ما تنسي الأصدقاء والعائلة وتعيش لللحظة.

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف  

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك عاطفي وحساس وخيالي. عندما يكون هناك علاقة عاطفية في حياتك فأنت تنخرط فيها بشدة ، فلا شئ يستطيع إيقافك فليس هناك حدود أو موانع تعيقك. كل ما تتوق إليه وترغب فيه هو شخص متعادل معك في العاطفة وحساس. تؤمن تماماً بالحرية. مستعد لتجربة أي شئ وكل شئ فمخزونك من الطاقة لا ينضب. تريد أن تكون مدلل ولكنك في الوقت نفسه تعرف كيف تدلل حبيبك. تمتع محبوبك بحنان الأم ورعايتها. غالباً ما تُنشأ العلاقات العاطفية القوية بنفسك


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (o)

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تميل جداً إلي المشاركة في النشاطات الترفيهية ولكنك كتوم وخجول في إعلان رغباتك. تستطيع أن توجه طاقاتك في صنع الثروة أو صنع المجد. بمقدروك أن تظل عا**اً لفترات من الزمن. تتمتع بالطابع العاطفي والحنون والمشفق ، وترغب أن يتمتع حبيبك بنفس المميزات. بالنسبة لك فأن الحب عمل جادي يتطلب قوة وتنوع وأنت علي إستعداد لتجربة أي شئ أو أي شخص. أحياناً يتغلب علي عواطفك طابع التملك ومن هنا لزم عليك مراجعة عواطفك من حين لآخر


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (p)

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك شخص مدرك وشاعر بآداب مجتمعك. لاتجرأ علي التفكير في القيام بتصرف يمكن له أن يؤذي صورتك أو سمعتك. ترغب في شريك حياة يهتم بمظهره ووسيم ولكن يكون ذكي في الوقت نفسه. وعلي نحو كبير من الغرابة فيمكن أن تعتبر حبيبك هو عدوك بفعل مشاجرة كبيرة . تعطي لنفسك الحرية المطلقة في إنهاء العلاقات. لديك إستعداد لخوض التجارب والمغامرات والإبداع في التعامل مع المواقف. إجتماعي جداً وحساس جداً تتمتع بالغزل وإرضاء رغباتك

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (q)

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي إثارة ونشاط ثابيتين. تتمتع بطاقة حركية هائلة والتي بسببها لن يتمكن الكثيرمن الأشخاص ملاحقتك. تتمتع بالطابع الحماسي في الحب وتبدو أنك تنجذب إلي من حولك بسبب أخلاقهم ومبادئهم. تحتاج حتي تستمر في حياتك إلي حوارات الحب والزهور والقلوب والرومانسية


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (r)

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك صاحب سلوك رفيع، قادر علي توجيه وتصحح سلوكك بمفردك. تبحث عن شخص متوافق معك أو متعادل معك في القدرة العقلية. تنجذب إلي شخص بسرعة شديدة ليس بفضل الجمال الخارجي ولكن بفعل السحر للعقلية المقابلة. الأنجذاب الحسي ليس مهم لديك بالدرجة الأولي. تحاول أن تثبت لشريك حياتك انك تستحقه. تحتاج بإستمرار لأثبان أنك الأفضل خاصة لنفس، وأيضاً تحتاج إلي معرفة رد فعل ما بذلته من تعب ممن حولك. تتمتع بالعقلية المتفتحة والمثيرة والرومانسية أيضاً

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (s)يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنه بالنسب لك فإن المتعة قبل العمل. 
علي الرغم من انك مثالي في عاطفتك ومشاعرك الحسية قوية إلا انك لا تفقد السيطرة علي عواطفك. عندما تتعهد لمحبوبك بالإخلاص والولاء فانت ملتزم جداً بذلك فتلتصق بجانبه كالغراء. يغلب عليك طابع الغيرة والتملك. 
تحب أن تكون في بؤرة الضوء. 
تميل إلي الأنانية عندما يتعلق الأمر بنفسك كأنك الإنسان الوحيد الموجود علي وجه الأرض. وعلي الرغم من ذلك ، فأنت حساس وعطوف وكتوم وأحياناً إنفعالي. شخصيتك تظهر في الإضواء الخافتة والأفكار الرومانسية الدافئة. وعندما يتعلق الأمر بالمشاعر الحسية فأنت الخبير
تستطيع أن تكون أى شخص وأن تلعب أى دور فانت علي دراية كاملة بكل تفاصيل التجارة. 
تأخذ حب حياتك بشكل جاد جداً فلا تعبث. يمكنك الإنتظار حتي تعثر علي الشخص المناسب لك. 
يغلب عليك طابع الكرم والعطاء وغالباً نكران الذات. فأنت طيب ومسالم بطبيعتك و حلو المعاشرة كل هذه الصفات تجعل منك جذاب للعديد من الأشخاص. وايضا مواصفاتك تجعل منك صديق ممتاز



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (t)

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك مرهف الأحاسيس وكتوم وأحياناً إنفعالي. ريادي بطبعك. تتكشف شخصيتك بالموسيقي والأضواء الخافتة والأفكار الرومانسية. خيالي وحالم تصاب بالحب وتشفي منه سريعاً. عندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فـأنت رومانسي ومثالي ومرهف الأحاسيس. تشعر بمتعة عندما تثار مشاعرك وأحاسيسك . لديك المقدرة علي علي جعل أي علاقة تريدها أنت أن تستمرو أن تلائم ما في أحلامك ومخيلتك . عزيمتك قوية ومصر علي أحلامك وعلي الرغم من أنك لا تستطيع التعبير بشكل جيد عن نفسك إلا أنك مغازل بارع. لديك أسلوبك الخاص في الحياة وفي إدارة الأشياء فلا تحب تغيره. متمسك برأيك بشكل قوي وهذا لايعد بالشئ الجيد دائما حيث أن التغيير يفتح مجال لخلق فرص جديدة. لا تهتم بنصائح الآخرين ولكن يمكن لنصائحهم أن تنقذ حياتك فلا تستهتر بها.


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (u)

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنه يغلب عليك الطابع الحماسي. تكون في قمة السعادة عندما تحب. وعندما يكون قلبك خالي فأنت تحب لأجل الحب ومع ذلك لا تكف عن البحث عن شخص تحبه و تعشقه. فمن وجه نظرك أن الحب والرومانسية ما هو إلا تحدي. دائم الحاجة إلي مغامرة جديدة وإحساس بالحماس متجدد لأنك تشعر بالحرية المطلقة. تستمتع بمهاداة الأصدقاء والأقارب والأحباء .. مهتم بمظهرك وتحب أن تكون أنيق. تحب إيثارمشاعر الآخرين علي مشاعرك الشخصية


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (v)

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي الحرية والحماسة. غير متسرع فتستطيع الإنتظار حتي تتعرف جيداً علي الشخص الذي سترتبط به قبل أية وعود أو إلتزامات. المشاعر الحسية عندك مهمة. تريد أن تتعمق في رأس الشخص الذي أنت مرتبط به حتي تعرف ما هي نقط قوته وضعفه وكيف تكسبه إليك. تنجذب بطبيعتك إلي الشخصيات الغربية الأطوار. لا تلتفت إلي عامل السن فأنت لا تهتم به. لديك حضور قوي عندما يتعلق الأمر بالخطر أو الخوف أوالقلق والحيرة.


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (w)يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك فخور جداً بنفسك ، حكيم في قراراتك إلا أنك لا تتقبل كلمة ( لا ) عندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب. دعمك النفسي نابع من داخلك فلذاتك أهمية كبري لدفعك إلي الأمام. يغلب عليك الطابع الرومانسي والمثالي ، بالرغم من حكمتك إلا أنك لاتستطيع أن تري المحبوب والمحبوب فقط علي طبيعته لكن مع باقي الأشخاص فبإمكانك أن تري حقيقتهم. عندما تحب فأنت تتعلق بشدة بمحبوبك وتنخرط كلياً في الحب. لا تبخل علي محبوبك بشئ ابداً فمن وجه نظرك أن لا شئ غالي علي حبيبك. تجيد ألعيب الحب و مفاجئاته.


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (x)

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك تحتاج بإستمرار إلي أن تعيش في إثارة فأنت بطبعك ملمول. لديك القدرة علي أن تستمر في اكثر من علاقة في آن واحد بسهولة. لا تسطيع أن تكف عن التفكير فأنت موهوب وبارع فبإمكانك أن تقوم بعملين في نفس الوقت


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف: 

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك حساس جداً ومستقل بشخصيتك. فإن لم تستطع أن يقوم بعمل الأشياء بإسلوبك الخاص فبإمكانك أن تنسي الموضوع ككل. علاقاتك العاطفية لا تسري علي ما يرام ولذلك فأنت تحاول ان تسيطر عليها. سريع الإنجذاب إلي المشاعر الحسية. يغلب عليك الطابع الرومانسي وصفة التفتح والإثارة. لديك حاجة إلي إثبات نفسك الأفضل ودائماً ما تحتاج إلي معرفة رد فعل الآخرين تجاه مجهوداتك


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (z)

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك بمثابة المنقذ.


----------



## البحث عن الصواب (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل يبدء اسمك بحرف من هذه الحروف*




> هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (a)
> 
> يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك لست بالدرجة الأولي رومنسياً، ولكنك عملي إلي حد بعيد. ما تخطط له هو ما تناله ولكنك غير صبور. وكذلك فإنك لا تطير فرحاً بأي شخص يحاول أن يكون لطيف معك ويتودد إليك.
> بالنسبة إلي شخصيتك فإنك رزين الطبع ، جذاب ، مهذب ، متفتح ، لا تقفز إلي إستنتاجات عشوائية ،وأكثر من ذلك فلابد أن تشعر بالحماس من أقرانك أو شركائك حتي تستمر في علاقاتك معهم.
> ...


 
توبيك هايل ياجيلان وتمام الكلام منطبق عليا تقريبا كله 

شكرا على التوبيك


----------



## fns (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل يبدء اسمك بحرف من هذه الحروف*

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (k)

يرمز الحرف الأول من إسمك إلي أنك كتوم ، منطوي علي نفسك وخجول. جذاب جداً وحساس وعطوف، ولكنك لا تسمح لنفسك أن تكون هكذا إلا مع وجود أصدقائك المقربين إليك. عندما يتعلق الأمر بالشجاعة فأنت الخبير. تتمتع بعقلية تجارية تعرف أدق خدع التجارة يمكنك أن تلعب أي لعبة أو أي دور بإقتدارولكنك تأخذ حب حياتك بشكل جادي جداً. لاتعبث مع من حولك. عندك من الصبر ما يكفي لإنتظار شريك حياتك المناسب. كريم جداً وناكر لذاتك. طيب بطبيعتك وحلو المعاشرة و يمكن أن تكون صديق و رفيق ممتاز


ياااااااااه كل دى صفات موجودة فيا
وانا معرفش عنها حاجة 
ههههه
موضوعك جميل قوى جيلان
ربنا يباركك


----------



## just member (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل يبدء اسمك بحرف من هذه الحروف*

*كلها جميلة وحلوة*
*بس انا كلعادة*
*مش هقووووول*
*وبردة برخم *
*حد عندة اعتراض*
**
*شكرا بجد للموضوع الجمي دة *
*ربنا يباركك*
*وهقول اية علشان محدش يضرب*
**

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (m)

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تبدو رومانسياً وخجول وكذلك متواضع. ولكننا نعرف أن المظاهر خداعة. فعندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فأنت ليس بمبتدئ ولكن فني خبيرو مخضرم. تصل إلي دراجات الحب القصوي بسهولة. لا تتطرق إلي المشاعر الحسية إلا بدافع من الحب
المحبوب بشدة لتصل إلي غايتك وهي الكمال في كلاكما. ولكنه ليس من السهل إيجاد شريك الحياة الذي تتطابق معه مواصفاتك. 
لديك صعوبة في التعبير عن نفسك وأيضا في التقرب من الأحباء. يتغلب عليك الطابع الأناني فتعتبر رأيك هو الصواب مهما كانت العواقب، مستحيل أن تعطي. رغبتك الأساسية هي الفوز مهما تكلف الأمر. غالباً ما تنسي الأصدقاء والعائلة وتعيش لللحظة​


----------



## ناريمان (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل يبدء اسمك بحرف من هذه الحروف*



> هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (d)
> 
> يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مندفع المشاعر ، ففي اللحظة التي تضع شخصاً ما في مخيلتك ليكون حبيبك فإنك لا تتخلي عن هذه الرغبة بسهولة.
> وعلي الرغم من ذلك فإنك محب للآخرين مهتم بمشاكلهم. فلو وجدت أن شخصاً في أزمة فإن ذلك يضايقك فتحاول جاهداَ حل هذه المشكلة أو الأزمة .. فأنت عطوف ، مخلص ، وحساس في علاقاتك العاطفية ، ولكن أحياناً يتحول الحب لديك إلي حب إمتلاك وغيرة .
> طبعك حاد جداً ، موهوب وتتميز بروح المداعبة. حين يحاول الأخرون التقرب منك فإنهم لاتستطيعون مقاومة ما يرونه بداخلك. متحرر في تصرفاتك لكن بوعي. ولكنك تغير من الآخرين وتفقد أعصابك




*موضوع جميل ميرسي 

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل يبدء اسمك بحرف من هذه الحروف*




> هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (f)
> 
> يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مثالي وعاطفي ، تختار محبوبك بعناية تبحث عن أفضل شريك لحياتك يمكن أن تتعرف عليه. فحين تتعهده بحبك له فإنك مخلص جداً ، فأنت حساس وعاطفي ولكن بغير إعلان. وحين يأيل الأمر إلي العلن فأنت إستعراضي ، مسرف ، ومع ذلك شهم ، شجاع ، أنيق . فأنت خلفت للرومانسية. وأكثر ما تفضل مشاهدته هي المشاهد الرومانسية التراجيدية . تتمتع بصفة الكرم في حبك.



ربنا يخليكى لينا يا جيلان 

ويعوض تعب محبتك خير يا رب​


----------



## جاد الياس دغمش (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل يبدء اسمك بحرف من هذه الحروف*

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## loay alkldine (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل يبدء اسمك بحرف من هذه الحروف*

*موضوع  جميل ياجيلان وعاشت ايدج  علموضوع والكلام صحيح كله    ربنا يباركك..*


----------



## جيلان (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل يبدء اسمك بحرف من هذه الحروف*

*


البحث عن الصواب قال:





توبيك هايل ياجيلان وتمام الكلام منطبق عليا تقريبا كله 

شكرا على التوبيك

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى على تشجيعك اوى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## جيلان (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل يبدء اسمك بحرف من هذه الحروف*

*

fns قال:



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (k)

يرمز الحرف الأول من إسمك إلي أنك كتوم ، منطوي علي نفسك وخجول. جذاب جداً وحساس وعطوف، ولكنك لا تسمح لنفسك أن تكون هكذا إلا مع وجود أصدقائك المقربين إليك. عندما يتعلق الأمر بالشجاعة فأنت الخبير. تتمتع بعقلية تجارية تعرف أدق خدع التجارة يمكنك أن تلعب أي لعبة أو أي دور بإقتدارولكنك تأخذ حب حياتك بشكل جادي جداً. لاتعبث مع من حولك. عندك من الصبر ما يكفي لإنتظار شريك حياتك المناسب. كريم جداً وناكر لذاتك. طيب بطبيعتك وحلو المعاشرة و يمكن أن تكون صديق و رفيق ممتاز


ياااااااااه كل دى صفات موجودة فيا
وانا معرفش عنها حاجة 
ههههه
موضوعك جميل قوى جيلان
ربنا يباركك

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههه
اه طبعا
احنا بتوع رفع المعنويات
بس طبعا اكيد فيك صفات احسن من كدى كمان
ربنا يباركك اخى على المرور​*


----------



## جيلان (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل يبدء اسمك بحرف من هذه الحروف*

*

come with me قال:



كلها جميلة وحلوة
بس انا كلعادة
مش هقووووول
وبردة برخم 
حد عندة اعتراض

شكرا بجد للموضوع الجمي دة 
ربنا يباركك
وهقول اية علشان محدش يضرب


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (m)

يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تبدو رومانسياً وخجول وكذلك متواضع. ولكننا نعرف أن المظاهر خداعة. فعندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فأنت ليس بمبتدئ ولكن فني خبيرو مخضرم. تصل إلي دراجات الحب القصوي بسهولة. لا تتطرق إلي المشاعر الحسية إلا بدافع من الحب
المحبوب بشدة لتصل إلي غايتك وهي الكمال في كلاكما. ولكنه ليس من السهل إيجاد شريك الحياة الذي تتطابق معه مواصفاتك. 
لديك صعوبة في التعبير عن نفسك وأيضا في التقرب من الأحباء. يتغلب عليك الطابع الأناني فتعتبر رأيك هو الصواب مهما كانت العواقب، مستحيل أن تعطي. رغبتك الأساسية هي الفوز مهما تكلف الأمر. غالباً ما تنسي الأصدقاء والعائلة وتعيش لللحظة​

أنقر للتوسيع...


الله الله
ايه الصفات الجامدة 
كل ده ومكنتش عايز تقول هههههههههههه
ميرسى كتير على مرورك نوووووورت الموضوع​*


----------



## جيلان (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل يبدء اسمك بحرف من هذه الحروف*

*


ناريمان قال:



موضوع جميل ميرسي 

ربنا يباركك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا ميرسى على واجب يا قمرة
شكرا لمرورك نورررررررررررتى*


----------



## جيلان (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل يبدء اسمك بحرف من هذه الحروف*

*


احلى ديانة قال:





ربنا يخليكى لينا يا جيلان 

ويعوض تعب محبتك خير يا رب​

أنقر للتوسيع...


تكرم يا باشا
ويخليك يا رب*


----------



## جيلان (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل يبدء اسمك بحرف من هذه الحروف*

*


جاد الياس دغمش قال:



			شكرا على الموضوع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


العفوا على الرد:smile02*


----------



## جيلان (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل يبدء اسمك بحرف من هذه الحروف*

*


loay alkldine قال:



موضوع  جميل ياجيلان وعاشت ايدج  علموضوع والكلام صحيح كله    ربنا يباركك..

أنقر للتوسيع...



ميرسى  loay لمرورك
الموضوع نور  بمشاركتك*


----------



## sosana (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل يبدء اسمك بحرف من هذه الحروف*



> هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (m)
> 
> يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تبدو رومانسياً وخجول وكذلك متواضع. ولكننا نعرف أن المظاهر خداعة. فعندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فأنت ليس بمبتدئ ولكن فني خبيرو مخضرم. تصل إلي دراجات الحب القصوي بسهولة. لا تتطرق إلي المشاعر الحسية إلا بدافع من الحب
> المحبوب بشدة لتصل إلي غايتك وهي الكمال في كلاكما. ولكنه ليس من السهل إيجاد شريك الحياة الذي تتطابق معه مواصفاتك.
> لديك صعوبة في التعبير عن نفسك وأيضا في التقرب من الأحباء. يتغلب عليك الطابع الأناني فتعتبر رأيك هو الصواب مهما كانت العواقب، مستحيل أن تعطي. رغبتك الأساسية هي الفوز مهما تكلف الأمر. غالباً ما تنسي الأصدقاء والعائلة وتعيش لللحظة.


موضوع جااااااااااامد يا جيلان بجد
تسلم ايدك يا قمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## جيلان (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل يبدء اسمك بحرف من هذه الحروف*

*


sosana قال:



موضوع جااااااااااامد يا جيلان بجد
تسلم ايدك يا قمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك

أنقر للتوسيع...


تسلميلى انتى حبيبتى على مشاركتك
ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## red_pansy (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل يبدء اسمك بحرف من هذه الحروف*



> *هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف : (m)*​
> *يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تبدو رومانسياً وخجول وكذلك متواضع. ولكننا نعرف أن المظاهر خداعة. فعندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فأنت ليس بمبتدئ ولكن فني خبيرو مخضرم. تصل إلي دراجات الحب القصوي بسهولة. لا تتطرق إلي المشاعر الحسية إلا بدافع من الحب*
> *المحبوب بشدة لتصل إلي غايتك وهي الكمال في كلاكما. ولكنه ليس من السهل إيجاد شريك الحياة الذي تتطابق معه مواصفاتك. *
> *لديك صعوبة في التعبير عن نفسك وأيضا في التقرب من الأحباء. يتغلب عليك الطابع الأناني فتعتبر رأيك هو الصواب مهما كانت العواقب، مستحيل أن تعطي. رغبتك الأساسية هي الفوز مهما تكلف الأمر. غالباً ما تنسي الأصدقاء والعائلة وتعيش لللحظة.*​


 
*حلو قووووووووووووووووووى فيها حاجات كتير صح بس مش كلها ههههههههههههههههههههههه *​ 
*ميرسسسسسسسسسسسسسى يابطة يامغلبااااااااااانى *​


----------



## جيلان (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل يبدء اسمك بحرف من هذه الحروف*

*


red_pansy قال:



حلو قووووووووووووووووووى فيها حاجات كتير صح بس مش كلها ههههههههههههههههههههههه ​ 
ميرسسسسسسسسسسسسسى يابطة يامغلبااااااااااانى ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههه
بت انتى هتسيحيلى قدام الاعضاء ولا ايه
نبقى نضرب بعض على الايميل براحتنا بقى
مع انى طيبة مبعملش حاجة فى حد:smil12:*


----------



## just member (21 يناير 2009)

*اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*

*هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف A
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك لست بالدرجة الأولي رومنسياً، ولكنك عملي إلي حد
بعيد. ما تخطط له هو ما تناله ولكنك غير صبور. وكذلك فإنك لا تطير فرحاً بأي شخص يحاول أن يكون لطيف معك ويتودد إليك. بالنسبة إلي شخصيتك فإنك رزين الطبع ، جذاب ، مهذب ، متفتح
وحتي تستمر في علاقاتك فأنت تحتاج إلي الحب وتحتاج بشدة إلي الإحساس بأنك مقدر من الطرف الأخر.
إختياراتك جيدة جداً ولا يؤدي إلا للمشاكل ولكنك بالرغم من كونك قنوع فأنك أناني.


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف B
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك تتمتع بشخصية رومانسية . تحب أن تتلقي الهدايا من
الحبيب كتعبير عن حبه لك. كذلك فإنك تريد أن تكون مدلالً ولكنك ايضاً تعرف كيف تدلل حبيبك. صبور جدا حتي تحقق ماتتمناه . تستطيع التحكم في مشاعرك وأحاسيسك ورغاباتك. تحتاج إلى أحاسيس وخبرات جديدة دائماً.



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف C
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك إجتماعي وأنه من المهم لديك أن يتغلغل في حياتك علاقة عاطفية.
تنظر إلي حبيبك بأكثر من نظرة فهو الحبيب والرفيق والصديق.
يعبر الحرف الأول من اسمك إلي أنك أيضاً حساس جداًَ تحتاج إلي شخص يحبك أو بالأحري يعشقك ، وإذا لم يحدث ذلك فأن لديك من الصبر ما يكفي حتي تحقق ذلك.



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف D
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مندفع المشاعر ، ففي اللحظة التي تضع شخصاً ما في مخيلتك ليكون حبيبك فإنك لا تتخلي عن هذه الرغبة بسهولة.
وعلي الرغم من ذلك فإنك محب للآخرين مهتم بمشاكلهم. فلو وجدت أن شخصاً في أزمة فإن ذلك يضايقك فتحاول جاهداَ حل هذه المشكلة أو الأزمة . فأنت عطوف ، مخلص ، وحساس في علاقاتك العاطفية ، ولكن أحياناً يتحول الحب لديك إلي حب إمتلاك وغيرة .
طبعك حاد جداً ، موهوب وتتميز بروح المداعبة. حين يحاول الأخرون التقرب منك فإنهم لاتستطيعون مقاومة ما يرونه بداخلك. ولكنك تغير من الآخرين وتفقد أعصابك.



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف E
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أن إحتياجك الأساسي هو أن تتحدث ويُستمع إليك ، فإذا الشخص الذي تواعده ليس بمستمع جيداً فلن تستطيع التواصل معه. فأنت تحتاج إلي صديق و رفيق اكثر منه حبيب.
التحدي مهم جداً لك. ولكن إذا سلمت فؤادك لشخص ما فإنك مخلص إلي أبعد الحدود. تهوي القراءة خاصةً قبل النوم.



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف F
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك مثالي وعاطفي ، تختار محبوبك بعناية تبحث عن أفضل شريك لحياتك يمكن أن تتعرف عليه. فحين تتعهده بحبك له فإنك مخلص جداً ، فأنت حساس وعاطفي ولكن بغير إعلان.
وحين يأيل الأمر إلي العلن فأنت إستعراضي ، مسرف ، ومع ذلك شهم ، شجاع ، أنيق . فأنت خلفت للرومانسية. وأكثر ما تفضل مشاهدته هي المشاهد الرومانسية التراجيدية . تتمتع بصفة الكرم في حبك.



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف G
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنه من الصعب إرضائك تبحث عن الكمال داخل نفسك وداخل حبيبك. تستجيب إلي حبيب يعادلك في الفكر والعقلانية إن لم يكن يفوقك وفي نفس الوقت يعزز من ثقتك بنفسك.
إنك حساس وتعرف كيف تصل إلي ذروة الأحساس والإثارة لأنك بطبعك مدقق وموسوس. نشيط للغاية ولا تحس بالإرهاق ولا بالتعب أبداً . بالنسبة لك واجباتك ومسئولياتك تحتل المكانة الأولي في حياتك فبل أي شئ أخر. ولهذا فقد يكون من الصعب عليك التقرب عاطفياً ممن حولك.



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف H
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي شخص يزيد إستمتاعك بالحياة و باللهو وفي كل شئ تبحث عنه. من صفاتك الكرم مع الحبيب الذي إلتزمت بوعدك له. فأنت محب ، حنون ، رقيق ، وقوي. مواهبك تعد في الواقع إستثمار لشريك حياتك .
تميل إلي الحرص في كل تصرفاتك وكذلك حذر في علاقاتك حيث تؤمن بأنك لابد وأن تحافظ علي نفسك . وتتميز بأنك حبيب حساس وصبور. فأنت تتحمل وتصبر إلي أن يصبح كل شئ وفق هواك ورغبتك. تجاهد في ان تصل إلي الكمال ، صعب إرضائك ، وقوي في إعتناق مبادئك ومعتقداتك.
لا تتأثر بمن حولك ، فلديك خلفياتك الخاصة بك. يعتمد عليك الآخرين دائماً للوقوف بجانبهم في الأزمات. أنت إنسان حالم شغوف بالحياة.



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف I
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج بشدة إلي أن تحب وتُحب وأن يقدر حبك من الطرف الأخر. تتمتع بالرفاهية والأحساس.
تهوي التطلع والبحث. تبحث عن الحبيب الذي يعرف كيف يسعدك حسياً ومادياً ومعنوياً. مملول بطبعك تهوي التغيير وخوض التجارب الجديدة من حين لآخر.
علاقاتك الرسمية لا تطيل في الغالب حيث أنك نوعاً ما غير ملتزم وذلك لأنك تضل غالباًَ طريقك. لا يعد الأخلاص من سماتك الواضحة إلا أنك مخلص. تهوي الأحاسيس المادية بشكل شره.



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف J
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك حُبيت من الله بكثير من الطاقة الجسدية. وعندما يتعلق الأمر بالخير فلا تجد من يوقفك.
ولكنك لست دائماً تستغلها في الخيرفأنت تستطيع الرقص طوال الليل، تنساق وراء التحديات الجسدية من الأصدقاء بدون إدراك.
وعلي الرغم من ذلك فأنت تحمل من الرومانسية الكثير والكثير في عقلك وقلبك. ناجح في عمل علاقات خارجية بسهولة. مثالي ولكن تفتقد الإيمان بالحب، ولذا فأنت بحاجة إلي أن تُسقي وتُرعي وتنشأ في الحب.



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف K
يرمز الحرف الأول من إسمك إلي أنك كتوم ، منطوي علي نفسك وخجول. جذاب جداً وحساس وعطوف، ولكنك لا تسمح لنفسك أن تكون هكذا إلا مع وجود أصدقائك المقربين إليك. عندما يتعلق الأمر بالشجاعة فأنت الخبير. تتمتع بعقلية تجارية تعرف أدق خدع التجارة يمكنك أن تلعب أي لعبة أو أي دور بإقتدارولكنك تأخذ حب حياتك بشكل جادي جداً. لاتعبث مع من حولك. عندك من الصبر ما يكفي لإنتظار شريك حياتك المناسب. كريم جداً وناكر لذاتك. طيب بطبيعتك وحلو المعاشرة و يمكن أن تكون صديق و رفيق ممتاز.



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف L
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك رومانسي الطبع تنجذب إلي فتنة الحب وسحره. شريك حياتك هو ذو أهمية عظيمة لديك. لديك قاموس الحب الخاص بك وتقبل بالمغامرات الجديدة وتحب المجازفة . تحب في شريك حياتك أن يتمتع بقدر كبير من الذكاء العقلي وإلا ستجد أنه من الصعب عليك إستمرار العلاقة. تحتاج إلي الحب وتموت شوقاً لمعرفة هل حبك مقدر من الطرف الثاني أم لا ؟.




**هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف M 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تبدو رومانسياً وخجول وكذلك متواضع. ولكننا نعرف أن المظاهر خداعة. فعندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فأنت ليس بمبتدئ ولكن فني خبيرو مخضرم. تصل إلي دراجات الحب القصوي بسهولة. لا تتطرق إلي المشاعر الحسية إلا بدافع من الحب.
من طباعك نقد المحبوب بشدة لتصل إلي غايتك وهي الكمال في كلاكما. ولكنه ليس من السهل إيجاد شريك الحياة الذي تتطابق معه مواصفاتك.
لديك صعوبة في التعبير عن نفسك وأيضا في التقرب من الأحباء. يتغلب عليك الطابع الأناني فتعتبر رأيك هو الصواب مهما كانت العواقب، مستحيل أن تعطي. رغبتك الأساسية هي الفوز مهما تكلف الأمر. غالباً ما تنسي الأصدقاء والعائلة وتعيش لللحظة. من صفاتك انك جذاب وذكي



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف N
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك عاطفي وحساس وخيالي.
عندما يكون هناك علاقة عاطفية في حياتك فأنت تنخرط فيها بشدة ، فلا شئ يستطيع إيقافك فليس هناك حدود أو موانع تعيقك. كل ما تتوق إليه وترغب فيه هو شخص متعادل معك في العاطفة وحساس. تؤمن تماماً بالحرية. مستعد لتجربة أي شئ وكل شئ فمخزونك من الطاقة لا ينضب. تريد أن تكون مدلل ولكنك في الوقت نفسه تعرف كيف تدلل حبيبك. تمتع محبوبك بحنان الأم ورعايتها. غالباً ما تُنشأ العلاقات العاطفية القوية بنفسك.



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف O
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تميل جداً إلي المشاركة في النشاطات الترفيهية ولكنك كتوم وخجول في إعلان رغباتك. تستطيع أن توجه طاقاتك في صنع الثروة أو صنع المجد. بمقدروك أن تظل عازباً لفترات من الزمن. تتمتع بالطابع العاطفي والحنون والمشفق ، وترغب أن يتمتع حبيبك بنفس المميزات. بالنسبة لك فأن الحب عمل جادي يتطلب قوة وتنوع وأنت علي إستعداد لتجربة أي شئ أو أي شخص. أحياناً يتغلب علي عواطفك طابع التملك ومن هنا لزم عليك مراجعة عواطفك من حين لآخر.



هل يبدأ اسمك بحرف P
هل يكون ذكي في الوقت نفسه. وعلي نحو كبير من الغرابة فيمكن أن تعتبر حبيبك هو عدوك بفعل مشاجرة كبيرة . تعطي لنفسك الحرية المطلقة في إنهاء العلاقات. لديك إستعداد لخوض التجارب والمغامرات والإبداع في التعامل مع المواقف. إجتماعي جداً وحساس جداً تتمتع بالغزل وإرضاء رغباتك.



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف Q
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي إثارة ونشاط ثابيتين. تتمتع بطاقة حركية هائلة والتي بسببها لن يتمكن الكثيرمن الأشخاص ملاحقتك. تتمتع بالطابع الحماسي في الحب وتبدو أنك تنجذب إلي من حولك بسبب أخلاقهم ومبادئهم. تحتاج حتي تستمر في حياتك إلي حوارات الحب والزهور والقلوب والرومانسية .


هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف R
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك صاحب سلوك رفيع، قادر علي توجيه وتصحح سلوكك بمفردك. تبحث عن شخص متوافق معك أو متعادل معك في القدرة العقلية. تنجذب إلي شخص بسرعة شديدة ليس بفضل الجمال الخارجي ولكن بفعل السحر للعقلية المقابلة. الأنجذاب الحسي ليس مهم لديك بالدرجة الأولي. تحاول أن تثبت لشريك حياتك انك تستحقه. تحتاج بإستمرار لأثبان أنك الأفضل خاصة لنفس، وأيضاً تحتاج إلي معرفة رد فعل ما بذلته من تعب ممن حولك. تتمتع بالعقلية المتفتحة والمثيرة والرومانسية أيضاً.



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف S
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنه بالنسب لك فإن المتعة قبل العمل.
علي الرغم من انك مثالي في عاطفتك ومشاعرك الحسية قوية إلا انك لا تفقد السيطرة علي عواطفك. عندما تتعهد لمحبوبك بالإخلاص والولاء فانت ملتزم جداً بذلك فتلتصق بجانبه كالغراء. يغلب عليك طابع الغيرة والتملك.
تحب أن تكون في بؤرة الضوء.
تميل إلي الأنانية عندما يتعلق الأمر بنفسك كأنك الإنسان الوحيد الموجود علي وجه الأرض. وعلي الرغم من ذلك ، فأنت حساس وعطوف وكتوم وأحياناً إنفعالي. شخصيتك تظهر في الإضواء الخافتة والأفكار الرومانسية الدافئة. وعندما يتعلق الأمر بالمشاعر الحسية فأنت الخبير.
تستطيع أن تكون أى شخص وأن تلعب أى دور فانت علي دراية كاملة بكل تفاصيل التجارة.
تأخذ حب حياتك بشكل جاد جداً فلا تعبث. يمكنك الإنتظار حتي تعثر علي الشخص المناسب لك.
يغلب عليك طابع الكرم والعطاء وغالباً نكران الذات. فأنت طيب ومسالم بطبيعتك و حلو المعاشرة كل هذه الصفات تجعل منك جذاب للعديد من الأشخاص. وايضا مواصفاتك تجعل منك صديق ممتاز.



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف T
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك مرهف الأحاسيس وكتوم وأحياناً إنفعالي. ريادي بطبعك. تتكشف شخصيتك بالموسيقي والأضواء الخافتة والأفكار الرومانسية. خيالي وحالم تصاب بالحب وتشفي منه سريعاً. عندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فـأنت رومانسي ومثالي ومرهف الأحاسيس. تشعر بمتعة عندما تثار مشاعرك وأحاسيسك . لديك المقدرة علي علي جعل أي علاقة تريدها أنت أن تستمرو أن تلائم ما في أحلامك ومخيلتك . عزيمتك قوية ومصر علي أحلامك وعلي الرغم من أنك لا تستطيع التعبير بشكل جيد عن نفسك إلا أنك مغازل بارع. لديك أسلوبك الخاص في الحياة وفي إدارة الأشياء فلا تحب تغيره. متمسك برأيك بشكل قوي وهذا لايعد بالشئ الجيد دائما حيث أن التغيير يفتح مجال لخلق فرص جديدة. لا تهتم بنصائح الآخرين ولكن يمكن لنصائحهم أن تنقذ حياتك فلا تستهتر بها.



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف U
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنه يغلب عليك الطابع الحماسي. تكون في قمة السعادة عندما تحب. وعندما يكون قلبك خالي فأنت تحب لأجل الحب ومع ذلك لا تكف عن البحث عن شخص تحبه و تعشقه. فمن وجه نظرك أن الحب والرومانسية ما هو إلا تحدي. دائم الحاجة إلي مغامرة جديدة وإحساس بالحماس متجدد لأنك تشعر بالحرية المطلقة. تستمتع بمهاداة الأصدقاء والأقارب والأحباء . مهتم بمظهرك وتحب أن تكون أنيق. تحب إيثارمشاعر الآخرين علي مشاعرك الشخصية.



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف V
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي الحرية والحماسة. غير متسرع فتستطيع الإنتظار حتي تتعرف جيداً علي الشخص الذي سترتبط به قبل أية وعود أو إلتزامات. المشاعر الحسية عندك مهمة. تريد أن تتعمق في رأس الشخص الذي أنت مرتبط به حتي تعرف ما هي نقط قوته وضعفه وكيف تكسبه إليك. تنجذب بطبيعتك إلي الشخصيات الغربية الأطوار. لا تلتفت إلي عامل السن فأنت لا تهتم به. لديك حضور قوي عندما يتعلق الأمر بالخطر أو الخوف أوالقلق والحيرة.



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف W
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك فخور جداً بنفسك ، حكيم في قراراتك إلا أنك لا تتقبل كلمة ( لا ) عندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب. دعمك النفسي نابع من داخلك فلذاتك أهمية كبري لدفعك إلي الأمام. يغلب عليك الطابع الرومانسي والمثالي ، بالرغم من حكمتك إلا أنك لاتستطيع أن تري المحبوب والمحبوب فقط علي طبيعته لكن مع باقي الأشخاص فبإمكانك أن تري حقيقتهم. عندما تحب فأنت تتعلق بشدة بمحبوبك وتنخرط كلياً في الحب. لا تبخل علي محبوبك بشئ ابداً فمن وجه نظرك أن لا شئ غالي علي حبيبك. تجيد ألعيب الحب و مفاجئاته.



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف Y
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك حساس جداً ومستقل بشخصيتك. فإن لم تستطع أن يقوم بعمل الأشياء بإسلوبك الخاص فبإمكانك أن تنسي الموضوع ككل. علاقاتك العاطفية لا تسري علي ما يرام ولذلك فأنت تحاول ان تسيطر عليها. سريع الإنجذاب إلي المشاعر الحسية. يغلب عليك الطابع الرومانسي وصفة التفتح والإثارة. لديك حاجة إلي إثبات نفسك الأفضل ودائماً ما تحتاج إلي معرفة رد فعل الآخرين تجاه مجهوداتك.



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف Z
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك بالرغم من كونك رومانسي جداً إلا لا تظهر مشاعرك بسهولة. تحاول بكل السبل أن تريح محبوبك ، فانت إجتماعي جداً تحاول مساعدة الآخرين بشتي الطرق وخاصة من تراهم في حاجة لذلك. فأنت تري نفسك بمثابة المنقذ .....


*​


----------



## white rose (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*

هاد الموضوع حلو و  عن جد خربطلي تفكيري .... كيف يكون اكتشاف الشخصية من أول حرف؟؟؟؟:t9:          المكتوب عن حرفي صح و كتير صح كمان 30:....                  بس بشان غير حرف كان الموضوع فبه شوي شوائب ... ld:       بس كمان يسلمو ايديك يا سيدي 
سلام المسيح معاك والله يباركك ....


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*

*هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف n
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك عاطفي وحساس وخيالي.
عندما يكون هناك علاقة عاطفية في حياتك فأنت تنخرط فيها بشدة ، فلا شئ يستطيع إيقافك فليس هناك حدود أو موانع تعيقك. كل ما تتوق إليه وترغب فيه هو شخص متعادل معك في العاطفة وحساس. تؤمن تماماً بالحرية. مستعد لتجربة أي شئ وكل شئ فمخزونك من الطاقة لا ينضب. تريد أن تكون مدلل ولكنك في الوقت نفسه تعرف كيف تدلل حبيبك. تمتع محبوبك بحنان الأم ورعايتها. غالباً ما تُنشأ العلاقات العاطفية القوية بنفسك.​**ميييييييييييييييييرسى يا جوجو عالموضوع الجمييييييييييل 
وفعلا فيها شوية صفات عندى منها شوية ​*:d


----------



## just member (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



white rose قال:


> هاد الموضوع حلو و عن جد خربطلي تفكيري .... كيف يكون اكتشاف الشخصية من أول حرف؟؟؟؟:t9: المكتوب عن حرفي صح و كتير صح كمان 30:.... بس بشان غير حرف كان الموضوع فبه شوي شوائب ... ld: بس كمان يسلمو ايديك يا سيدي
> سلام المسيح معاك والله يباركك ....


**
*ههههههههه*
*نورتى بوجودك الجميل*
*ميرسى خالص*
*اتمنالك تواصل دايم*​


----------



## just member (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



bent el3dra قال:


> *هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف n​*
> *يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك عاطفي وحساس وخيالي.*
> *عندما يكون هناك علاقة عاطفية في حياتك فأنت تنخرط فيها بشدة ، فلا شئ يستطيع إيقافك فليس هناك حدود أو موانع تعيقك. كل ما تتوق إليه وترغب فيه هو شخص متعادل معك في العاطفة وحساس. تؤمن تماماً بالحرية. مستعد لتجربة أي شئ وكل شئ فمخزونك من الطاقة لا ينضب. تريد أن تكون مدلل ولكنك في الوقت نفسه تعرف كيف تدلل حبيبك. تمتع محبوبك بحنان الأم ورعايتها. غالباً ما تُنشأ العلاقات العاطفية القوية بنفسك.*​
> *ميييييييييييييييييرسى يا جوجو عالموضوع الجمييييييييييل *
> ...


*ميرسى لمشاركتك الجميلة يا بنت العدرا*
*نورتى بوجودك اللى ديما بيسعدنى *
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*

*انا استحاله اقول على حرفى انا اتفضحت علنى ياجدعان ههههههههههههههه
يابوووووووووووى ههههههههههه اتكشفت الحق اجرى استخبى
احم ميرسى يا غالى للمواضيع الحلوة دى*


----------



## just member (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



كيريا قال:


> *انا استحاله اقول على حرفى انا اتفضحت علنى ياجدعان ههههههههههههههه*
> *يابوووووووووووى ههههههههههه اتكشفت الحق اجرى استخبى*
> *احم ميرسى يا غالى للمواضيع الحلوة دى*


*العفو يا غالية *
*وميرسى ليكى انتى على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## sara23 (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف s
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنه بالنسب لك فإن المتعة قبل العمل.
علي الرغم من انك مثالي في عاطفتك ومشاعرك الحسية قوية إلا انك لا تفقد السيطرة علي عواطفك. عندما تتعهد لمحبوبك بالإخلاص والولاء فانت ملتزم جداً بذلك فتلتصق بجانبه كالغراء. يغلب عليك طابع الغيرة والتملك.
تحب أن تكون في بؤرة الضوء.
تميل إلي الأنانية عندما يتعلق الأمر بنفسك كأنك الإنسان الوحيد الموجود علي وجه الأرض. وعلي الرغم من ذلك ، فأنت حساس وعطوف وكتوم وأحياناً إنفعالي. شخصيتك تظهر في الإضواء الخافتة والأفكار الرومانسية الدافئة. وعندما يتعلق الأمر بالمشاعر الحسية فأنت الخبير.
تستطيع أن تكون أى شخص وأن تلعب أى دور فانت علي دراية كاملة بكل تفاصيل التجارة.
تأخذ حب حياتك بشكل جاد جداً فلا تعبث. يمكنك الإنتظار حتي تعثر علي الشخص المناسب لك.
يغلب عليك طابع الكرم والعطاء وغالباً نكران الذات. فأنت طيب ومسالم بطبيعتك و حلو المعاشرة كل هذه الصفات تجعل منك جذاب للعديد من الأشخاص. وايضا مواصفاتك تجعل منك صديق ممتاز.
​على فكره فيهم حاجات كتير منى
تسلم ايدك ودايما تجبلنا مواضيع حلوه كده
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## monygirl (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف M 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تبدو رومانسياً وخجول وكذلك متواضع. ولكننا نعرف أن المظاهر خداعة. فعندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فأنت ليس بمبتدئ ولكن فني خبيرو مخضرم. تصل إلي دراجات الحب القصوي بسهولة. لا تتطرق إلي المشاعر الحسية إلا بدافع من الحب.
من طباعك نقد المحبوب بشدة لتصل إلي غايتك وهي الكمال في كلاكما. ولكنه ليس من السهل إيجاد شريك الحياة الذي تتطابق معه مواصفاتك.
لديك صعوبة في التعبير عن نفسك وأيضا في التقرب من الأحباء. يتغلب عليك الطابع الأناني فتعتبر رأيك هو الصواب مهما كانت العواقب، مستحيل أن تعطي. رغبتك الأساسية هي الفوز مهما تكلف الأمر. غالباً ما تنسي الأصدقاء والعائلة وتعيش لللحظة. من صفاتك انك جذاب وذكيفى حاجات صح وحاجات غلط 
ميرسى كتير


----------



## الملكة العراقية (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



sara23 قال:


> هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف s
> 
> يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنه بالنسب لك فإن المتعة قبل العمل.
> علي الرغم من انك مثالي في عاطفتك ومشاعرك الحسية قوية إلا انك لا تفقد السيطرة علي عواطفك. عندما تتعهد لمحبوبك بالإخلاص والولاء فانت ملتزم جداً بذلك فتلتصق بجانبه كالغراء. يغلب عليك طابع الغيرة والتملك.
> ...


*شكرا *​


----------



## vemy (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*

وووااااااااااااااااااااوووو موضوع جمييييل اوىبس ربنا امر بالستر .....بلاش موضوع "تنجذب الى غريبى الاطوااااار"
هههههه شكرااااااااااا يا باشا على موضوعك


----------



## just member (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



monygirl قال:


> هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف m
> يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تبدو رومانسياً وخجول وكذلك متواضع. ولكننا نعرف أن المظاهر خداعة. فعندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فأنت ليس بمبتدئ ولكن فني خبيرو مخضرم. تصل إلي دراجات الحب القصوي بسهولة. لا تتطرق إلي المشاعر الحسية إلا بدافع من الحب.
> من طباعك نقد المحبوب بشدة لتصل إلي غايتك وهي الكمال في كلاكما. ولكنه ليس من السهل إيجاد شريك الحياة الذي تتطابق معه مواصفاتك.
> لديك صعوبة في التعبير عن نفسك وأيضا في التقرب من الأحباء. يتغلب عليك الطابع الأناني فتعتبر رأيك هو الصواب مهما كانت العواقب، مستحيل أن تعطي. رغبتك الأساسية هي الفوز مهما تكلف الأمر. غالباً ما تنسي الأصدقاء والعائلة وتعيش لللحظة. من صفاتك انك جذاب وذكيفى حاجات صح وحاجات غلط
> ميرسى كتير



*ميرسى ليكى ولمشاركتك الجميلة*
*نورتى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



vemy قال:


> وووااااااااااااااااااااوووو موضوع جمييييل اوىبس ربنا امر بالستر .....بلاش موضوع "تنجذب الى غريبى الاطوااااار"
> هههههه شكرااااااااااا يا باشا على موضوعك


*ميرسى اكتير لمرورك يا فيمى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااااااااا​
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


*ميرسى لمرورك ولمشاركتك*
*نورتى اختى العزيزة*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## داريااه (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*

انا اسمي يبدي بحرف الدال,يعني باختصار كدة يادي المصيبة..هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والحلو في دة انه في امور كتيرة صحيحة بي واقدر اعطي نسبة بحوالي 80%..ربنا يبارككم.....داريااه


----------



## just member (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



alav5_alav قال:


> انا اسمي يبدي بحرف الدال,يعني باختصار كدة يادي المصيبة..هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والحلو في دة انه في امور كتيرة صحيحة بي واقدر اعطي نسبة بحوالي 80%..ربنا يبارككم.....داريااه


**
*شكرا لمرورك الكريم*
*نورت  الموضوع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*

*



			هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف e
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أن إحتياجك الأساسي هو أن تتحدث ويُستمع إليك ، فإذا الشخص الذي تواعده ليس بمستمع جيداً فلن تستطيع التواصل معه. فأنت تحتاج إلي صديق و رفيق اكثر منه حبيب.
التحدي مهم جداً لك. ولكن إذا سلمت فؤادك لشخص ما فإنك مخلص إلي أبعد الحدود. تهوي القراءة خاصةً قبل النوم.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


احم احم هذا انا 

مرسية ياجوجو تسلم ايدك ​*


----------



## just member (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*احم احم هذا انا *_​
> 
> _*مرسية ياجوجو تسلم ايدك *_​


**
*ميرصسى لمشاركتك يا استاذى انجى*
*نورتى*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*

*مرسي علي الموضوع الجميل 

بس مش دة انا خاااااااااالص​*


----------



## just member (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *مرسي علي الموضوع الجميل​*
> 
> 
> *بس مش دة انا خاااااااااالص*​


*طيب هو انتى ايى اصلا علشان مش كدة خالص*
*ههههههههه*
*مش نعرف الاول*​


----------



## rana1981 (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف r
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك صاحب سلوك رفيع، قادر علي توجيه وتصحح سلوكك بمفردك. تبحث عن شخص متوافق معك أو متعادل معك في القدرة العقلية. تنجذب إلي شخص بسرعة شديدة ليس بفضل الجمال الخارجي ولكن بفعل السحر للعقلية المقابلة. الأنجذاب الحسي ليس مهم لديك بالدرجة الأولي. تحاول أن تثبت لشريك حياتك انك تستحقه. تحتاج بإستمرار لأثبان أنك الأفضل خاصة لنفس، وأيضاً تحتاج إلي معرفة رد فعل ما بذلته من تعب ممن حولك. تتمتع بالعقلية المتفتحة والمثيرة والرومانسية أيضاً.


شكرا جو على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## just member (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



rana1981 قال:


> هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف r
> يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك صاحب سلوك رفيع، قادر علي توجيه وتصحح سلوكك بمفردك. تبحث عن شخص متوافق معك أو متعادل معك في القدرة العقلية. تنجذب إلي شخص بسرعة شديدة ليس بفضل الجمال الخارجي ولكن بفعل السحر للعقلية المقابلة. الأنجذاب الحسي ليس مهم لديك بالدرجة الأولي. تحاول أن تثبت لشريك حياتك انك تستحقه. تحتاج بإستمرار لأثبان أنك الأفضل خاصة لنفس، وأيضاً تحتاج إلي معرفة رد فعل ما بذلته من تعب ممن حولك. تتمتع بالعقلية المتفتحة والمثيرة والرومانسية أيضاً.
> 
> 
> شكرا جو على الموضوع الجميل


*ميرسى يا رنا*
*نورتى بمشااركتك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*

*



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف m 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تبدو رومانسياً وخجول وكذلك متواضع. ولكننا نعرف أن المظاهر خداعة. فعندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فأنت ليس بمبتدئ ولكن فني خبيرو مخضرم. تصل إلي دراجات الحب القصوي بسهولة. لا تتطرق إلي المشاعر الحسية إلا بدافع من الحب.
من طباعك نقد المحبوب بشدة لتصل إلي غايتك وهي الكمال في كلاكما. ولكنه ليس من السهل إيجاد شريك الحياة الذي تتطابق معه مواصفاتك.
لديك صعوبة في التعبير عن نفسك وأيضا في التقرب من الأحباء. يتغلب عليك الطابع الأناني فتعتبر رأيك هو الصواب مهما كانت العواقب، مستحيل أن تعطي. رغبتك الأساسية هي الفوز مهما تكلف الأمر. غالباً ما تنسي الأصدقاء والعائلة وتعيش لللحظة. من صفاتك انك جذاب وذكي​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هييييي هيييييييي ده أنا ههههههههههه

ميرسى يا جوجو على الموضوع *​


----------



## just member (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *هييييي هيييييييي ده أنا ههههههههههه*​
> 
> *ميرسى يا جوجو على الموضوع *​


*]ديما على الرحب يا مرمر*
*نورتى بمرورك الجميل*
*ربنا  يباركك*
**​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*

*انا بيكتبوا اسمى يا بال c او الk
بس بجد موضوع رائع*


----------



## just member (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



swety koky girl قال:


> *انا بيكتبوا اسمى يا بال c او الk*





swety koky girl قال:


> *بس بجد موضوع رائع*


*اوكى *
*يا كوكى *
*شرفتى بمرورك*​


----------



## ahraf ayad (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف a
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك لست بالدرجة الأولي رومنسياً، ولكنك عملي إلي حد
بعيد. ما تخطط له هو ما تناله ولكنك غير صبور. وكذلك فإنك لا تطير فرحاً بأي شخص يحاول أن يكون لطيف معك ويتودد إليك. بالنسبة إلي شخصيتك فإنك رزين الطبع ، جذاب ، مهذب ، متفتح
وحتي تستمر في علاقاتك فأنت تحتاج إلي الحب وتحتاج بشدة إلي الإحساس بأنك مقدر من الطرف الأخر.
إختياراتك جيدة جداً ولا يؤدي إلا للمشاكل ولكنك بالرغم من كونك قنوع فأنك أناني.


على فكرة اغلب المكتوب عن حرفى صح ماعدا حتر الرومانسية ومرسى خالص على المجهود دة


----------



## just member (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



ahraf ayad قال:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف a
> يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي انك لست بالدرجة الأولي رومنسياً، ولكنك عملي إلي حد
> ...


*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل*
* اخى العزيز*
*نورتنى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*

come with me

شكرااااا اخي

في اشياء صح واشياء غلط

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## just member (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



كليمو قال:


> come with me
> 
> شكرااااا اخي
> 
> ...


ميرسى ليك ولمشاركتك يا كلمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## بنات مريم (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*

انا اسمي يبدي بحرف( l) وكل المواصفات صحيحه بس مواصفات سخص ثاني اشويه بيه مبالغه موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## عبير الإيمان (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*

* شكرا ً جزيلا ً أستاذ ( تعال مع ..) 

بصراحة الموضوع حلو 

بس ما لقيت أسامي عربية 

يعني أنا أسمي يبدأ بحرف عربي مش بحرف أنجليزي 

يعني مثلما تقول في فرق أكيد بين الأسماء العربية والأسماء الإنجليزية ^_^

ولكن عندي ملاحظة على الموضوع إذا سمحت لي أستاذ ( تعال مع ...)

أنه هذا أعتقد ليس إلا للتسلية أما من ناحية علمية لا أعتقد أن ذلك صحيحا ً 

حتى أن جميع الصفات قد يتصف بها كل إنسان ولكن بنسب معينه 

لأن الإنسان مجموعة مشاعر وليس شعور واحد أعتقد ذلك والله أعلم 

لذلك يقدر هذا الكلام يسيطر على كثير من الناس لأن بمثابة تشجيع أو تعزيز نفسي 

والله أعلم أولا ً وأخيرا ً 

تحياتي ..​*


----------



## just member (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



بنات مريم قال:


> انا اسمي يبدي بحرف( l) وكل المواصفات صحيحه بس مواصفات سخص ثاني اشويه بيه مبالغه موضوع جميل جدا


*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل*
*نورتى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



عبير الإيمان قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​*
> 
> *شكرا ً جزيلا ً أستاذ ( تعال مع ..) *​
> *بصراحة الموضوع حلو *
> ...


*شكرا لمرورك نورتى اختنا العزيزة*
**​


----------



## متيكو (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*

هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف M 
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تبدو رومانسياً وخجول وكذلك متواضع. ولكننا نعرف أن المظاهر خداعة. فعندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فأنت ليس بمبتدئ ولكن فني خبيرو مخضرم. تصل إلي دراجات الحب القصوي بسهولة. لا تتطرق إلي المشاعر الحسية إلا بدافع من الحب.
من طباعك نقد المحبوب بشدة لتصل إلي غايتك وهي الكمال في كلاكما. ولكنه ليس من السهل إيجاد شريك الحياة الذي تتطابق معه مواصفاتك.
لديك صعوبة في التعبير عن نفسك وأيضا في التقرب من الأحباء. يتغلب عليك الطابع الأناني فتعتبر رأيك هو الصواب مهما كانت العواقب، مستحيل أن تعطي. رغبتك الأساسية هي الفوز مهما تكلف الأمر. غالباً ما تنسي الأصدقاء والعائلة وتعيش لللحظة. من صفاتك انك جذاب وذكي100 بال 100 وشكرا عالموضوع الحلو :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## just member (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



متيكو قال:


> هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف m
> يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تبدو رومانسياً وخجول وكذلك متواضع. ولكننا نعرف أن المظاهر خداعة. فعندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فأنت ليس بمبتدئ ولكن فني خبيرو مخضرم. تصل إلي دراجات الحب القصوي بسهولة. لا تتطرق إلي المشاعر الحسية إلا بدافع من الحب.
> من طباعك نقد المحبوب بشدة لتصل إلي غايتك وهي الكمال في كلاكما. ولكنه ليس من السهل إيجاد شريك الحياة الذي تتطابق معه مواصفاتك.
> لديك صعوبة في التعبير عن نفسك وأيضا في التقرب من الأحباء. يتغلب عليك الطابع الأناني فتعتبر رأيك هو الصواب مهما كانت العواقب، مستحيل أن تعطي. رغبتك الأساسية هي الفوز مهما تكلف الأمر. غالباً ما تنسي الأصدقاء والعائلة وتعيش لللحظة. من صفاتك انك جذاب وذكي
> 100 بال 100 وشكرا عالموضوع الحلو :love_letter_send:


*ميرسى لمرورك اخى العزيز*
*نورتنى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## عبير الإيمان (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*

*شكرا ً أستاذ ( تعال مع ..)

وبصراحة حلوة فكرة أترجم أسمي ..

تصدق ح تتحل المشكلة هههههه

بس أكيد ما في خوف لو ترجمت أسمي ما يطلع أسم واحدة غيري 
يعني لو كان أسمي عبير قبل الترجمة خايفة يكون أسمي سلمى بعد الترجمة هههههههههه ^_^

بأمزح يا الله سأجرب حظي ...

هو أحتمال ح يكون m

ربنا يستر أيش ح يطلع ​*


> هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف M
> يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تبدو رومانسياً وخجول وكذلك متواضع


. 

*
أحم أحم ..

بصراحة يبدوا أن هذا أنا بكل تواضع طبعا ً ^_^​*


> ولكننا نعرف أن المظاهر خداعة.



*ههههههههه​*


> فعندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فأنت ليس بمبتدئ ولكن فني خبيرو مخضرم. تصل إلي دراجات الحب القصوي بسهولة. لا تتطرق إلي المشاعر الحسية إلا بدافع من الحب.



*شكرا ً شكرا ً 

بصراحة أخجلتم تواضعنا ​*


> من طباعك نقد المحبوب بشدة لتصل إلي غايتك وهي الكمال في كلاكما.




*يعني هذا الكلام فيه نظر 

يعني لا أنتقد بشدة بشدة 

يعني أنتقد بشدة خفيفة ههههههه​* 


> لديك صعوبة في التعبير عن نفسك وأيضا في التقرب من الأحباء.



*لا أعتقد أن ذلك صعبا ً ..

ممكن يكون الأحساس غني عن التعبير ..

وبالنسبة للتقرب للأحباء بصراحة لا توجد عندي صعوبة في التقرب ولكن عندي صعوبة في التخلص من هذا التقرب ههههههههه​*


> يتغلب عليك الطابع الأناني فتعتبر رأيك هو الصواب مهما كانت العواقب،



*لا بل على العكس أني أتهم رأيي أكثر من رأي الأخرين 

يعني ح تتبلى عليا ياعم ​*



> مستحيل أن تعطي.



*إلى هذه الدرجة أنا بخيلة 

هو بصراحة أنا شوية بخيلة بس مش إلى درجة الإستحالة 

يعني ممكن في أمل أن أعطي في يوم من الأيام 

بس لو كان ما في أمل يكون أفضل ههههههههه​*




> رغبتك الأساسية هي الفوز مهما تكلف الأمر.



*يعني لو كان الثمن غالي .. عادي ممكن أخذ الثمن وحلال عليهم الفوز 

ما أنا خلاص حكمتوا عليا أني بخيلة ^_^​*



> غالباً ما تنسي الأصدقاء والعائلة وتعيش لللحظة.



*بصراحة مش عارفة بس كأني ناسية حاجة 
أيش هي ؟؟؟ الله أعلم ...​*



> من صفاتك انك جذاب وذكي100 بال 100



*أحم .. 
تقريبا ً هذا هو الكلام الحقيقي ^_^

يا عيني على الناس إللي بيعرفوا يقدروا 
ههههههه

تحياتي ​*


----------



## nonaa (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*

انا حررررررف  n
صفاته مش وحشه
شغاااااااااال


----------



## just member (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



nonaa قال:


> انا حررررررف n
> صفاته مش وحشه
> شغاااااااااال


**
*هههههههههههه*
*شكرا لمرورك*
*نورتى يا نونا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



عبير الإيمان قال:


> *شكرا ً أستاذ ( تعال مع ..)​*
> 
> *وبصراحة حلوة فكرة أترجم أسمي ..*​
> *تصدق ح تتحل المشكلة هههههه*​
> ...


*اشكرك على تفسيراتك الجميلة لكل نقطة فى  الحرف اللى انتى اخترتية*
*وان كنت وضحت لحضرتك قبل كدة ان هاد للتسلية  مو اكتر*
*اتمنى تكونى متفهمة الموضوع اكتر من هيك*
*بشكرك للمتابعة *
*ولمرورك*
*سلام*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*

*انا الحرف بتاعى فى حاجات صح وحاجات لا
بس موضوع لذيذ يا جوجو
ميررسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## just member (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



dona nabil قال:


> *انا الحرف بتاعى فى حاجات صح وحاجات لا​*
> *بس موضوع لذيذ يا جوجو*
> 
> *ميررسى وربنا يباركك*​


*ميرسى يا دونا على مرورك*
*وان كان فى حاجات صح وحاجات غلط*
*فا انا بيكفينى البسمة الخفيفة*
**
*شكرا ليكى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## عبير الإيمان (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



> اشكرك على تفسيراتك الجميلة لكل نقطة فى الحرف اللى انتى اخترتية



*العفو أستاذي ما عملت شيء 

وأنا بريئة ^_^​*



> وان كنت وضحت لحضرتك قبل كدة ان هاد للتسلية مو اكتر



*أكيد أستاذي وأنا بشكرك​*



> اتمنى تكونى متفهمة الموضوع اكتر من هيك



*أكيد متفهمة 
هو بس أحب المزاح شوية ^_^​*


> بشكرك للمتابعة



*العفو 

هو بصراحة لازم أتابع 
أحسن تقلي شيء لازم أعرفه 
هههههه​*


> ولمرورك



*وأنت كمان شكرا ً لك أستاذي على الرد 

وعلى الرد تاني ​*



> سلام



*وعليك السلام والرحمة 

أأأه نسيت 

أنت بأي حرف يبدأ أسمك أستاذي 

طبعا ً لو حبيت ما تقول عادي 

أصلا ً عندنا ديمقراطية ههههههههه

تحياتي ​*


----------



## just member (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*

*هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف j
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي إنك حُبيت من الله بكثير من الطاقة الجسدية. وعندما يتعلق الأمر بالخير فلا تجد من يوقفك.
ولكنك لست دائماً تستغلها في الخيرفأنت تستطيع الرقص طوال الليل، تنساق وراء التحديات الجسدية من الأصدقاء بدون إدراك.
وعلي الرغم من ذلك فأنت تحمل من الرومانسية الكثير والكثير في عقلك وقلبك. ناجح في عمل علاقات خارجية بسهولة. مثالي ولكن تفتقد الإيمان بالحب، ولذا فأنت بحاجة إلي أن تُسقي وتُرعي وتنشأ في الحب*

*دة حرفى اوكى *
*مع العلم ان اغلب  الكلمات اللى فية مش صحيحة*
**
*معنديش مشكلة خالص  فى انى اقول حرفى بس انا كنت بتابع الردود ونسيت احكى هيك*
*شكرا ليكى وللمتابعة الجميلة*​


----------



## mero_engel (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*

*



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف m 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تبدو رومانسياً وخجول وكذلك متواضع. ولكننا نعرف أن المظاهر خداعة. فعندما يتعلق الأمر بالحب فأنت ليس بمبتدئ ولكن فني خبيرو مخضرم. تصل إلي دراجات الحب القصوي بسهولة. لا تتطرق إلي المشاعر الحسية إلا بدافع من الحب.
من طباعك نقد المحبوب بشدة لتصل إلي غايتك وهي الكمال في كلاكما. ولكنه ليس من السهل إيجاد شريك الحياة الذي تتطابق معه مواصفاتك.
لديك صعوبة في التعبير عن نفسك وأيضا في التقرب من الأحباء. يتغلب عليك الطابع الأناني فتعتبر رأيك هو الصواب مهما كانت العواقب، مستحيل أن تعطي. رغبتك الأساسية هي الفوز مهما تكلف الأمر. غالباً ما تنسي الأصدقاء والعائلة وتعيش لللحظة. من صفاتك انك جذاب وذكي

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

فيه حجات كتيررر منه فعلا انا لكن في البعض مش صح 
موضوع جميل يا جوجو 
بس سؤال رفيع بقي 
اشمعني الحرف دا عمله بلون مختلف عن باقي الحروف وكمان عمله لوجو*​


----------



## just member (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



mero_engel قال:


> *فيه حجات كتيررر منه فعلا انا لكن في البعض مش صح *
> *موضوع جميل يا جوجو *
> *بس سؤال رفيع بقي *
> 
> *اشمعني الحرف دا عمله بلون مختلف عن باقي الحروف وكمان عمله لوجو*​


*ههههههههههه*
*ميرسى يا ميرو على مرورك الجميل *
*وسؤالك الرفيع خاااالص دة*
*بس صدقينى بأمانة انا ناقل الموضوع*
*وهيك نقلتة*
*تقريبا اللى كان كاتبة فى الاول كان يقصد يوصل رسالة لحدا*
*وانتى عارفة ذكائى مايوصلنيش انى اعدل*
*انا كويس جدا فى القص والصق*
*اكتر من كدة معرفش*
**
*نورتى بمرورك صدقينى*
*شرف كبير ليا*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## عبير الإيمان (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



> مع العلم ان اغلب الكلمات اللى فية مش صحيحة




*متأكد من ذلك 

ولا خجلان تحكي 

يا الله أعترف ^_*

ههههه

طبعا ً أمزح 

بس الحرف هذا أيش هو بعد الترجمة 
أقصد ح يطلع أيش بعد الترجمة ؟؟؟ 


تحياتي أستاذي ​*


----------



## just member (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



عبير الإيمان قال:


> *متأكد من ذلك ​*
> 
> *ولا خجلان تحكي *​
> *يا الله أعترف ^_**​
> ...


*ممكن تقول علية (ج)*
*وحرف ال(m) الى انتى اخترتية نعتبرة (ميم)*
*شكرا ليكى وللمتابعة*​


----------



## عبير الإيمان (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



> ممكن تقول علية (ج)



*أهلين أستاذ ( ج ) هكذا أستطيع مناداتك 
لأنه بصراحة غريبة أناديك أستاذ ( تعال مع ..) أصلها شوية ثقيلة الدم ^_^​*



> وحرف ال(m) الى انتى اخترتية نعتبرة (ميم)



*هاه ...

تصدق العلم نور هههههههه​*


> شكرا ليكى وللمتابعة



*العفو ..

ولك أيضا ً الشكر ..

أحترامي ..​*


----------



## just member (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



عبير الإيمان قال:


> *أهلين أستاذ ( ج ) هكذا أستطيع مناداتك ​*
> *لأنه بصراحة غريبة أناديك أستاذ ( تعال مع ..) أصلها شوية ثقيلة الدم ^_^*​
> 
> 
> ...


*اه فعلا انا حاسسها كدة بردو*
*انها تقيلة الدم*
*وللعلم انتى مش مضطرة تندهيلى اصلا *​


----------



## عبير الإيمان (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



> اه فعلا انا حاسسها كدة بردو
> انها تقيلة الدم
> وللعلم انتى مش مضطرة تندهيلى اصلا




*عغوا ً أستاذ 

باين عليا خربطت في الكلام 

لأن باين من كلامك  أنك زعلان 

على العموم أنا جدا ً أسفة 

هي مشكلتي أني بأكثر من المزاح أكثر من اللازم 

أعتذر أستاذي 

وتقبل تحياتي ...​*


----------



## just member (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



عبير الإيمان قال:


> *عغوا ً أستاذ ​*
> 
> *باين عليا خربطت في الكلام *​
> *لأن باين من كلامك أنك زعلان *​
> ...


*لالا ابدا*
*انا مازعلتش ولا شيئ*
*مجرد انى حابك مرتاحة*
*وبعطيلك حل لهيك*
*بدل ما تحكى شيء تقيل على قلبك*
*ومافيش مشاكل*
*احنا كلنا اخوات *
*ولا انتى اية رأيك*​


----------



## رانا (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*

كلام جميل مقدرش اول حاجه عنه هههههههههههههه​


----------



## GogoRagheb (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*

*شكرا ياباشا علي تعبك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## just member (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



رانا قال:


> كلام جميل مقدرش اول حاجه عنه هههههههههههههه​


*شكرا للمرور*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



gogoragheb قال:


> *شكرا ياباشا علي تعبك​*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


*شكرا لمرورك الجميل يا جرجس*
*نورتنىربنا يباركك*​


----------



## عبير الإيمان (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



> لالا ابدا
> انا مازعلتش ولا شيئ


*
الحمد لله 

لأني بصراحة خفت 

لأنه بصدق هذه ليست أول مرة يكون مزاحي ثقيل الدم 

وأمي قالت لي أكثر من مرة 
لا تمزحي مع كل الناس لأن في ناس ما تقبل المزاح 

وأنا بصراحة أحاول التخلص من هذه العادة ولكن المشكلة كلما أقرر أن يكون هذا يوم بدون مزاح يكون على العكس هو أكثر الأيام أمزح فيها 

ولكن يا الله سأحاول أضغط على نفسي وأتكلم بجد شوية ...​*



> مجرد انى حابك مرتاحة
> وبعطيلك حل لهيك
> بدل ما تحكى شيء تقيل على قلبك



*والله فكرة مش بطالة 
ههههههه​*


> ومافيش مشاكل
> احنا كلنا اخوات
> ولا انتى اية رأيك



*أكيد 
وهل في كلام بعد الكلام الذي قلته 

يا الله يا عم ما دام أحنا أخوات 
خليني أتغلس عليك شوية 

شوية غلاسة أخوية 
هههههههه

كنت أمزح لا ما في غلاسة ولا شيء 

تحياتي ...​*


----------



## porio (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*

*



هل يبدأ أسمك بحرف h
يرمز الحرف الأول من أسمك إلي أنك تحتاج إلي شخص يزيد إستمتاعك بالحياة و باللهو وفي كل شئ تبحث عنه. من صفاتك الكرم مع الحبيب الذي إلتزمت بوعدك له. فأنت محب ، حنون ، رقيق ، وقوي. مواهبك تعد في الواقع إستثمار لشريك حياتك .
تميل إلي الحرص في كل تصرفاتك وكذلك حذر في علاقاتك حيث تؤمن بأنك لابد وأن تحافظ علي نفسك . وتتميز بأنك حبيب حساس وصبور. فأنت تتحمل وتصبر إلي أن يصبح كل شئ وفق هواك ورغبتك. تجاهد في ان تصل إلي الكمال ، صعب إرضائك ، وقوي في إعتناق مبادئك ومعتقداتك.
لا تتأثر بمن حولك ، فلديك خلفياتك الخاصة بك. يعتمد عليك الآخرين دائماً للوقوف بجانبهم في الأزمات. أنت إنسان حالم شغوف بالحياة.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

ميرسى على موضوعك الجميل دة
كلامك صح فى حاجات كتييييييييير
ربنا يباركك ويرعاك
نرجو المزيد*


----------



## just member (27 يناير 2009)

*رد: اعرف رومانسيتك من اول حرف من اسمك*



porio قال:


> *ميرسى على موضوعك الجميل دة*
> *كلامك صح فى حاجات كتييييييييير*
> *ربنا يباركك ويرعاك*
> *نرجو المزيد*​


*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل *
*نورتنى اخى الغالى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------

